# Was denkt ihr viele Spieler hören mit WoW auf?



## Daluxe (7. Juli 2010)

Für diese Frage wurde ich im offizielle WoW-Europe Forum gebannt.
Ich glaub die wollen solche fragen nicht hören.
Jedenfalls bezieht sich diese Frage auf die krassen Änderung mit Cataclym.
Sei es Klassenänderung, generelle Änderung, übertriebene Items(mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen), Real ID oder was auch immer.


----------



## Skymek (7. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Sei es Klassenänderung, generelle Änderung,* übertriebene Items(mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen)*, Real ID oder was auch immer.



wer erzählt denn so nen Quatsch? die haben letzens erst in dem Buffedinterview gesagt das der Anstieg langsam gehalten wird (kein genauer Wortlaut)


----------



## blooooooody (7. Juli 2010)

Viele höhren sicher auf. Aber nicht wegen CAT sondern eher wegen der Community oder da sie es einfahc langsam langweilig finden...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2010)

bis 10% wie mit jedem addon.
stehen bleiben bedeutet rückwärts gehen, veränderung ist notwendig.

das mit schattengram stimmt wohl fast. lvl 81 blaue waffen aus inis schlagen bereits lvl 277 waffen
http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/55052/obsidian-executioner/


----------



## Matsu91 (7. Juli 2010)

Es wird keiner aufhören weil die dann die aufgehört haben  eh nach einer Weile dann doch wieder zurück zu WoW kommen werden xD


----------



## Zodttd (7. Juli 2010)

50% der Community heulen vor dem Addon rumm und drohen abzuhauen.
10% von diesen 50% gehen wirklich, aber fangen nach einigen Monaten wieder an.

20% der alten Community kommen nochmal als Anfänger oder Wiedereinsteiger mit Cata dazu.

-> Nachhaltig betrachtet ist die Community um 20% gewachsen


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Die Reaktionen der CM s in allen Blizzforen zeigen deutlich das eine riesige Account Kündigungswelle im Gang ist.Alleine im US Forum über 1200 Seiten zu dem Thema.Neue Posts bezüglich Account Kündigung werden umgehend gelöscht und der Ersteller bekommt einen Perma Bann.
Alleine dies ist schon ein Grund seinen Account zu kündigen.
Kurzfristig ist mit 500000 Kündigungen zu rechen ,in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten ca 3 bis 4 Mio sollte Blizz die real id und die Facebookanbindung nicht wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Für diese Frage wurde ich im offizielle WoW-Europe Forum gebannt.
> Ich glaub die wollen solche fragen nicht hören.
> Jedenfalls bezieht sich diese Frage auf die krassen Änderung mit Cataclym.
> Sei es Klassenänderung, generelle Änderung, übertriebene Items(mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen), Real ID oder was auch immer.



1 Million! 1 Million Dollar *füge hier Dr. Evil lachen ein*

Nein im ernst, ich kenne niemanden, der ernsthaft überlegt mit Cata aufzuhören, eher im Gegenteil, 3 Freunde von mir, die während Wotlk aufgehört haben, werden zu Cata Release wieder neu anfangen und sich alles mal angucken!

Von daher denke ich, dass es eher mehr Leute wieder zu WoW zieht, als dass es sie vertreibt!


----------



## Skymek (7. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bis 10% wie mit jedem addon.
> stehen bleiben bedeutet rückwärts gehen, veränderung ist notwendig.
> 
> das mit schattengram stimmt wohl fast. lvl 81 blaue waffen aus inis schlagen bereits lvl 277 waffen
> http://db.mmo-champi...an-executioner/



und das wird 100% noch gebalanced vor allem wenn man sich das Itemlvl anschaut is es komplett absurd da mit einem lvl höher direkt so einen Itemlvl anstieg (und deswegen auch diese Massiven Stats) drauf zumachen. Is ja nicht so als wäre es das erste Addon was sie rausbringen.

Btw wirds wie immer ganz normalen Schwund geben, wie halt Abwanderungen zu anderen MMOs


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Die Reaktionen der CM s in allen Blizzforen zeigen deutlich das eine riesige Account Kündigungswelle im Gang ist.Alleine im US Forum über 1200 Seiten zu dem Thema.Neue Posts bezüglich Account Kündigung werden umgehend gelöscht und der Ersteller bekommt einen Perma Bann.
> Alleine dies ist schon ein Grund seinen Account zu kündigen.
> Kurzfristig ist mit 500000 Kündigungen zu rechen ,in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten ca 3 bis 4 Mio sollte Blizz die real id und die Facebookanbindung nicht wieder rückgängig machen.



Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne is das mit der Real-ID auf die FOREN bezogen, nicht auf das Game direkt! Daher kann ich deine Angstmacherei nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen!


----------



## Azuran (7. Juli 2010)

es werden wieder viele sagen "ich höre auf !!" letzten endes tuhn sie es dennoch nicht , is doch immer so , 5% von den 100% die sagen sie hören auf hören wirklich auf....


----------



## Hasal (7. Juli 2010)

Wegen den Änderungen....nicht viele. Auch wenn alles an sich irgendwo Kritiker hat, es wird mehr benötigen um von WoW abzuhalten. Ich meine RealID kann umgangen werden, der Wechsel der Items beim Start eines Addons ist nichts neues mehr und sonstige Änderungen haben wirklich wirklich selten zum aufhören getrieben. Würde mich wundern, wenn es zum momentan Zeitpunkt (also Wissensstand) über die 10%Marke hinausgeht.


----------



## Darkzor (7. Juli 2010)

hmm vllt werden 10% der leute aufhören aber ich denke mal das wieder durch cata 25-35% alte und neue spieler dazu kommen werden... denke auch viele von aion werden wieder dazu kommen wen cata release!


----------



## Daluxe (7. Juli 2010)

Also wenn manche glauben das mit den Itemlvls geht nich so schnell,...

http://db.mmo-champion.com/s/75251/
und das ist ein Schneidereirezept und grün


----------



## Kafka (7. Juli 2010)

Naja die die gehen (so wie ich aber nicht nur wegen cata) werden vll noch mal rein gucken und sehen das patu kein Reiz mehr da ist. Denn man darf nicht vergessen, dass in der nächsten Zeit einige starke Titel kommen werden bzw grosse Updates für schon erschienene Spiele (z.b. GW2 und änderungen an AION usw).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Kurzfristig ist mit 500000 Kündigungen zu rechen ,in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten ca 3 bis 4 Mio sollte Blizz die real id und die Facebookanbindung nicht wieder rückgängig machen.


was hat den realid und facebook bitte mit meinem wow spiel zu tun? wayne offizielle foren


----------



## _Prophet_ (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne persönlich auch niemand der WoW mit Cataclysm in die Ecke wirft.

Ich z.b. habe nach ein paar Wochen ICC mit WoW aufgehört weil ich das aussehen der InIs und die "Gearscore-Geilheit" einfach auf die Nerfen ging.
Duch die ganzen änderungen mit Cataclysm hab ich jetzt wieder richtig lust auf WoW und werds auf jedne fall zum Addon wieder anfangen.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Also wenn manche glauben das mit den Itemlvls geht nich so schnell,...
> 
> http://db.mmo-champion.com/s/75251/
> und das ist ein Schneidereirezept und grün



Also wenn das echt ist ... *Kopf -> Tisch*


----------



## Mindphlux (7. Juli 2010)

Die, die tatsächlich gehen, sind die, die eh niemand braucht! Diese ganzen Kiddies, die mal in sein Wollen und WoW spielen, diejenigen, die mal kurzerhand eije Gruppe verlassen, wenn einmal gewipt wurde bzw. der Boss down ist, von dem sie etwas brauchten etc. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass viele die Lust verlieren, wenn sie die Epics nicht so hinterher geschmissen bekommen und alles wieder zeitaufwändiger wird. ...und das ist gut so.


----------



## Enkallus (7. Juli 2010)

die frage müsste eher lauten wie viele fangen wieder an da es bisher immer so war das viele pausieren bis zum neuen addon die zahlen werden ins + gehen nicht ins -


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne is das mit der Real-ID auf die FOREN bezogen, nicht auf das Game direkt! Daher kann ich deine Angstmacherei nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen!



Blizzard hat ein Abkommen mit Facebook und dort hin kommen auch deine Daten.Du findest einen interessanten Job und bewirbst dich.Der Personalchef dort hasst Gamer und googelt mit deinen Bewerbungsdaten .Na klingelts?

Ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter musste das googeln schon über sich ergehen lassen,ich glaub nicht dass du sowas gern hast:

http://solean.blog.de/2010/07/06/the-story-of-micah-wipple-8927339/


----------



## Enkallus (7. Juli 2010)

bitte was hat das damit zu tuen ich glaube da kümmern sich die meisten spieler net mal drum was mit ihren daten passiert (schimm genug!!!)

SRY dachte wäre zitat von mir ups...


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Blizzard hat ein Abkommen mit Facebook und dort hin kommen auch deine Daten.Du findest einen interessanten Job und bewirbst dich.Der Personalchef dort hasst Gamer und googelt mit deinen Bewerbungsdaten .Na klingelts?



Wo steht das denn bitte mit Facebook? Die Idee der Real ID wurde mehrfach verglichen mit Facebook, aber dass Blizz und Face zusammen arbeiten wäre jetzt mal was neues! Zumal du bei Facebook inzwischen, Datenschützer sei dank, bestimmte private Daten ausblenden lassen kannst!

Und überhaupt, wer ZWINGT dich denn dich bei Facebook zu registrieren?


----------



## Daluxe (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich haben mit Leuten gesprochen die sagen, WoW is langweilig geworden.
Ich kuck mir zwar Catac an, aber wenn shice is wars das.
Ich sehe Catac eher als eine Art WoW2 an.
Ich hab zwar erst mit BC angefangen, aber solch gravierende Änderungen hab ich nich wahrgenommen.
Talentbäume wedren reduziert mit Baumwahlpflicht, Start-Epics fangen bei 359 an, Heiler mit 100k Life bzw anfangs mit 40k.
Alle die gleichen Ausdauerwerte auf Klamotten.
Der Vergelter oder Fury der mal eben auf Crit-Imun switcht und den Boss tankt.
Der DK-Tank der zu Blut gezwungen wird, wegen selbstheilung, wo es den Heilern im mom langweilig ist und Heilen anspruchsvoller werden soll.
Rest fällt mir grad nicht ein


----------



## Pluto-X (7. Juli 2010)

Das war doch schon immer so das zum Ende eines Addons viele Aufgehört haben zu spielen, weil sie mit dem Spiel aus ihrer Sicht fertig sind. Aber es gab auch immer eine grosse Welle neuer Spieler und Wiedereinsteiger.
Das wird jetzt genauso sein. 
Und das man die epics aus Wotlk (ja auch die 277er) zum start von Cata wegschmeissen kann ist doch wohl logisch (Schaut euch die Loottabelle der beta an).
Warum soll man den dann in die neuen inis gehen wenn man dort nix braucht ?
Ich bin auch froh über mein jetziges hart erspieltes Equip, aber wenn es mit Cata weitergeht wechsel ich das 264er Zeug ohne einen Gedanken dran zu verschwenden gegen beseres blaues oder grünes aus.
Wenn ich einige so höre wollen die am liebsten mit ihrem T10,5 bis lvl 85. Gerade das ausstatten eines Chars und die Spannung auf neue Beute macht doch das Spiel aus.
Es gibt doch nix langweiligeres als einen char der kaum noch zu verbessern ist ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juli 2010)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> Die, die tatsächlich gehen, sind die, die eh niemand braucht! Diese ganzen Kiddies, die mal in sein Wollen und WoW spielen, diejenigen, die mal kurzerhand eije Gruppe verlassen, wenn einmal gewipt wurde bzw. der Boss down ist, von dem sie etwas brauchten etc. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass viele die Lust verlieren, wenn sie die Epics nicht so hinterher geschmissen bekommen und alles wieder zeitaufwändiger wird. ...und das ist gut so.



Zeitaufwendiger wird es eh dann nur wieder am Anfang und wird dann runtergepatcht. Und maximal 6 Raidbosse pro Ini ist dann auch nicht gerade etwas was mehr Zeit erfordern wird.


----------



## Baumnuss (7. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn bitte mit Facebook? Die Idee der Real ID wurde mehrfach verglichen mit Facebook, aber dass Blizz und Face zusammen arbeiten wäre jetzt mal was neues! Zumal du bei Facebook inzwischen, Datenschützer sei dank, bestimmte private Daten ausblenden lassen kannst!
> 
> Und überhaupt, wer ZWINGT dich denn dich bei Facebook zu registrieren?



Wenn du Cataclysm kaufst und dies im https://eu.battle.ne...dex.xml&app=bam anmelden willst darfst du die neuen AGB akzeptieren .Rate mal was da neues drin steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Datenschutz seitens Blizzard hat versagt bzw ist nur ein Witz.* Es ist jetzt bereits möglich für Addons reale Namen auszulesen dank real-id*. 
Gebt einfach mal folgendes ein: "*/run for i=1,100 do if BNIsSelf(i)then BNSendWhisper(i,"RealID whisper from yourself..");break end end*". 
Wenn ich jetzt noch bedenke das es Addons zum Teil möglich ist sich untereinander abzugleichen... mir läuft es kalt den Rücken runter.

Braucht nicht mal ein Forumsbeitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (7. Juli 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja die die gehen (so wie ich aber nicht nur wegen cata) werden vll noch mal rein gucken und sehen das patu kein Reiz mehr da ist. Denn man darf nicht vergessen, dass in der nächsten Zeit einige starke Titel kommen werden bzw grosse Updates für schon erschienene Spiele (z.b. GW2 und änderungen an AION usw).



ich hab aion probiert. nach 19 level war es einfach nur anstrengend und öde! ich war auf dem bevölkertsten server, und trozdem war da fast nix los


----------



## Feindflieger (7. Juli 2010)

Grob überschlagen sind es vllt 200 die im deutschen WoW Forum im Real-ID thread geschrieben haben Acc gekündigt usw. klar ka wieviel da stimmt. aber wenn naja 200 weniger^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (7. Juli 2010)

naja es werden viele nebenbei was anderes zocken aber aufhören mit raiden und co wohl nicht, man ist in der langen zeit einfach zu sehr zusammengewachsen


----------



## Overskilled (7. Juli 2010)

NICHT BLIZZARDS ERNST ODER ?
Die amchen Blaue items so gut wie icc gear/waffen ? für was sind wir dann icc gegangen ?! omfg also ich habe am anfang gedacht das das nicht gleich so overpro beginnt aber nun überlege ich aufzuhören weil ganz WotLk war VERSCHISSEN !


----------



## Kafka (7. Juli 2010)

tja nach den News werden wohl par mehr gehen http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/15563/WoW-Cataclysm-Entwickler-unzufrieden-Talentbaeume-werden-komplett-auf-den-Kopf-gestellt#1483309


----------



## M â g (7. Juli 2010)

es werden weniger leute aufhören als neu/wieder anfangen


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

M schrieb:


> es werden weniger leute aufhören als neu/wieder anfangen



ja war mit wotlk auch so ..


also ich fange mit cata wieder an will nen kleinen grünen eichhörnchen als pet jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

M schrieb:


> es werden weniger leute aufhören als neu/wieder anfangen



Würde ich jetzt nicht so sagen.Schöne Gebiete hin, schöne Gebiete her.
Blizzard erlaubt sich grade viel mit der Community und ich denke das wird Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (7. Juli 2010)

Man das ist jetzt schon der dritte oder vierte "Wie lang wird sich WoW noch halten" oder "WoW geht den Bach runter" Thread, den ich heute lese.
Langsam nervts. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall Cataclysm ansehen. Und ich denke, dass auf jeden Fall nicht mehr als 10% aufhören.
Zumindest nicht ganz am Anfang von Cataclysm.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Die Reaktionen der CM s in allen Blizzforen zeigen deutlich das eine riesige Account Kündigungswelle im Gang ist.Alleine im US Forum über 1200 Seiten zu dem Thema.Neue Posts bezüglich Account Kündigung werden umgehend gelöscht und der Ersteller bekommt einen Perma Bann.
> Alleine dies ist schon ein Grund seinen Account zu kündigen.
> Kurzfristig ist mit 500000 Kündigungen zu rechen ,in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten ca 3 bis 4 Mio sollte Blizz die real id und die Facebookanbindung nicht wieder rückgängig machen.



Ur Facts are fine! oh wait...


----------



## Reyvin (7. Juli 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> tja nach den News werden wohl par mehr gehen http://www.buffed.de...estellt#1483309



Ich glaub eher nach dem hier:  http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13816899468&sid=3&pageNo=1


----------



## oliilo (7. Juli 2010)

ich hätte gerne die antwort es kommen dazu .Es wird viel einsteiger freundlicher alles wird einbischen weniger kompliziert.auch die welt ändert sich wodurch vileicht auch alte hasen wieder anfangen und einen anreiz haben weil man schöne neue quests hat und nicht das selbe gedöns .
ich glaube mit cata werden es 10% mehr spier mindestens ! 





> Ich glaub eher nach dem hier: http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1


ok das ist heftig ! ich überlege ernsthaft mit son elternding zu machen...


----------



## Arthaslight (7. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube eher dass mit Cata wieder einige Spieler anfangen werden zu spielen anstatt das welche gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (7. Juli 2010)

0,1% wird aufhören und nach paar Tagen wieder anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. Juli 2010)

ich würde dich auch bannen... Was denkt ihr viele Speiler hören mit WoW auf...? na wem fällts auf? WIE und das in der Überschrift :-P

DEnk es wird sich die Waage halten, und zumindest nach release werden ersma alle Testen ( also der grüßte Teil) und danach trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und wir werden sehen ob Blizz endlich aus dem Wotlk Desaster gelernt hat...

wenn ich in Cata wieder 5 verschiedene marken sammeln kann, dann gut nacht ....nur so als beispiel^^ xD

Aber ich steck viel hoffnung hinein :-P


----------



## Klobbireturns (7. Juli 2010)

Arthaslight schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dass mit Cata wieder einige Spieler anfangen werden zu spielen anstatt das welche gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jep fang auch grad erst wieder an^^ nur aus vorfreude auf cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellston1 (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich denke mal das es nicht mehr als 5% sein, werden von denen später wieder einige zurück kommen!
Ausserdem fangen ja bestimmt einige wieder an mit Cata!


----------



## Herr Hering (7. Juli 2010)

ich weiß nich wer für sowas stimmt aber glaubt ihr alen ernstes die hälfte aller spiele würde wegen einer erweiterung(etwas positives eigentlich) aufhören oO


----------



## Jack.Bauer (7. Juli 2010)

Ich denke es werden eher mehr als das es weniger werden. Viele finden zwar die aktuellen Änderungen nicht so doll aber Worgen und Goblins und die neugestaltete Welt sind ja doch recht nett. Ich glaube die Welt selber wird das beste, in WotLK hat mir die Welt auch sehr gut gefallen, von der gestalltung 100 mal besser als in BC. Zwar war das andere meist schlechter, aber Nordend haben die echt geil gemacht und ich denke mit Cata wird die Welt deutlich schöner werden. Erfahren werden wir es aber nie.


----------



## biemi (7. Juli 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn so nen Quatsch? die haben letzens erst in dem Buffedinterview gesagt das der Anstieg langsam gehalten wird (kein genauer Wortlaut)




Er hat recht! 
Mit Schattengram ist man auf 85 noch mittel bis gut dabei am Anfang!
Natürlich gibt es derzeit in der Beta Items die auf 81 schon besser sind aber das wird 100% noch gebalanced!!

Ich schaue mir hin und wieder einen Stream von einen DK an und der macht auf level 81 70-80K(!!) Crits (Natürlich mit full 277er aber trotzdem). Der bringt die mobs in den ersten hc´s fast alleine um ;D Also darüber würde ich mir keine sorgen machen, denn falls dies eintritt das es nicht generft wird dann gibts ernorme probleme


----------



## Lamatard (7. Juli 2010)

Das schöne an so einem Thema ist es, das es müßig ist darüber zu diskutieren, da Blizzard eh nur geschönte Zahlen raus gibt.
Für mich ist es in Zeiten von Itemshop und RealID Planungen, nicht mehr das WoW, weshalb ich anfing. Deshalb hab ich vor 
einiger Zeit aufgehört. 
"Warum schaust du dann noch hier im Forum rum? "
Ich beobachte weiterhin wie sich das Spiel entwickelt, mit dem ich soviel Zeit verbracht habe.

Zum Thema: 
Diese Frage taucht bei jeder Veränderung im Spiel auf. Im Bekanntenkreis spielen von den Spielern der ersten
Stunde keine mehr. Aber es gibt auch welche wo die Kinder jetzt zocken, oder Bekannte erst mit wotlk angefangen haben.
Ich denke das es noch noch genug neu Anmeldungen gibt um die Kündigungen ab zu fangen.

Wissen werden wit es aber erst, wenn Blizzard die Server zusammen legt.
Interessant wäre, wann wurde der letzten neuen Server aufgemacht und wann davor....
Verglichen mit WoW Classic, WoW BC, Wow Wotlk .......
Dann wüßte man zumindest das die Spielerzahl stagniert und tatsächlich mehr Leute aufhören, als anfangen .....

Blzzard nächste jahre sind auf jedenfall gesichert und ich denke die Pläne für eine Ära nach WoW
liegen auch schon in der Schublade. Wenn Sie nicht schon an einem Projekt arbeiten was die Öffentlichkeit
noch gar nicht kennt


----------



## Lily:) (7. Juli 2010)

Okay...ich denke mal ganz, wie ein manipulativ geprägter Konzern es tun würde, der nur auf Profit aus ist.

Mit der neuen Erweiterung, die nun in der Beta ist, hören/fangen viele Spieler eh an/auf.
Nun lassen wir unseren neuen Milliardenvertrag mit facebook öffentlich werden, da es mit der Zeit eh untergehen wird.

Wir ignorieren die Stimmen all unserer Kunden. Auch wenn wir die bisher beliebsteste Spieleschmiede waren.
Der Profit zählt!
Cataclysm bietet eine quasi neue Spielwelt, die werden sich die meisten nicht entgehen lassen, persönliche Daten hin oder her.

Das die Aktien runter gehen, who cares. Das steigert sich wieder! Wir bringen Cataclysm!


----------



## Schnubbel :> (7. Juli 2010)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> 1 Million! 1 Million Dollar *füge hier Dr. Evil lachen ein*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7edeOEuXdMU
ROFL! *Finger an den Mund halt Oo*


----------



## Gen91 (7. Juli 2010)

Hmm werde es sogar andersherum machen. Höre jetzt auf, bzw. spiele noch meine 2 Monate vielleicht 2mal die Woche einen Twink Richtung 80 und fange zum Addon erst wieder richtig an!


----------



## Astray (7. Juli 2010)

Joa ich denke mal das sich die zahl in grenzen halten wird. 

Diese mimimimi leute gibt es immer. Zu jedem großen addon, oder größeren patch gibt es welche die rumheulen wie doof doch alles ist und sagen das sie aufhören. Aber anstatt einfach zu verschwinden, müssen sie vorher noch einen Thread aufmachen, um dies groß bekannt zu machen... Sie tun so als ob nun alles vorbei wär, als wär das spiel total zerstört worden und verbreiten untergangs stimmung und wundern sich dann wenn sie nur 1-2% verrückte mit sich runter ziehen können.

Cataclysm wird kommen, leute werden gehen und neue/alte spieler werden wieder kommen, aber WOW wird bleiben!

Und wie ich schon öfters sagte... Es gibt und gab bislang noch kein spiel, dass es geschaft hat wow auch nur ansatzweise in bedrängnis zu bringen. Da auch kein spiel in planung ist, dass sowas schaffen könnte ist auch das Addon nach Cata sicher ohne konkurenz.


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Das kann man doch garnicht wissen. Für mich ein wenig sinnfrei dieser Thread. Ich denke auf Grund von Cataclysm werden die Spielerzahlen trotz allem steigen.


----------



## Samaraner (8. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das mit schattengram stimmt wohl fast. lvl 81 blaue waffen aus inis schlagen bereits lvl 277 waffen
> http://db.mmo-champi...an-executioner/



Am Anfang einer Beta ist das Gear immer sehr großzügig ausgelegt, um sicherzustellen dass die Spieler auch wirklich anständig testen können, denn wenn sie overgeared in eine Ini gehen ist es besser, als wenn sie chancenlos reingehen. Nach und nach wird das Gear dann auf ein anständiges Niveau geschraubt, bis es balanced ist. Das war bei der BC- und der WotLK-Beta nicht anders. Wer was anderes erzählt weiß es einfach nicht besser oder versucht hier nur Panik zu machen.

Und @topic:

Ich hätte so ein Thema auch gelöscht.


----------



## Selidia (8. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen




GZ du hast es in meine Signatur geschafft


----------



## silent-bob (8. Juli 2010)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> Die, die tatsächlich gehen, sind die, die eh niemand braucht! Diese ganzen Kiddies, die mal in sein Wollen und WoW spielen, diejenigen, die mal kurzerhand eije Gruppe verlassen, wenn einmal gewipt wurde bzw. der Boss down ist, von dem sie etwas brauchten etc. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass viele die Lust verlieren, wenn sie die Epics nicht so hinterher geschmissen bekommen und alles wieder zeitaufwändiger wird. ...und das ist gut so.



ha! du glaubst doch nciht etwa, das die kiddies weggehen....es ist doch eher so, das die alteingessenen so langsam verschwinden. Auf FM jedenfalls sind nicht mehr so viele der alten "Größen" on. Leute die man schon seit Classic kannte und die auch in BC immer present waren. Die Gilde , in der 2 RL Kollegen und ich gepsielt haben, die wohl zu BC wirklich gut war, ich kam allerdings erst zu wotl hinzu daher kann ich das nicht so genauso sagen hat sich nach PDK aufgelöst, die Gilden in denen wir dann unterkamen existieren auch cniht mehr in der Form...und vor allem die nettne und angenehmen Leute, mit denen man ingame wie auch im TS gemütlich schwatzen konnte sind so langsam abgeandert, zum Teil Leute bei denen man eig wusste, das sie IMMER on waren, selbst wenn man mal Pause hatte, sind einfach weg.

Die sind auch nciht auf anderen Servern oder zocken Horde, da man ja bei nen paar über Skype oder Socialnetworks mal nen Plaushc hält wie es denn so läuft, sie sagen keine Lust mehr, Ingame aber auch die Leute in den Gilden zum Teil aber auch im /2 benehmen sich, als wäre unfreundlichkeit eine Tugend.

Mein Acc ist auch morgen ausgelaufen und wird wohl so schnell nicht wieder aktiviert, wichtige Klausuren sei dank, aber selbst wenn ich doch mal wieder zock, dann nur meine restlichen Twinks auf 80, Marken sammlen Archa, Riaden aber keine lust mehr, dafür macht es keinen Spass mehr, nur noch AVG GS etc... wo sind bitte die schönen Sets, und hier meine ich nicht die T, die man sichj immer neu holen darf, sondern die Berusspezifischen, die so dicke Boni hatten, dass sich als Priest mitm Urmonstoffset+weisse Heiler selbst noch Hyal ohne Probleme super heilen lies, die D-Sets, mit denen man das Raiden anfinf und nicht so Crap wie die 2 lieblosen Epics, die man zu wotl herstellen konnte, unsere Ingifreunde freuen sich sicherlich über ihre itmlvl 200 Brillen...

Aber dennoch wird eher der "vernünftige" Teil aufhören, als die Flamer und Kiddies, aber selbst da gibt es genug die keine Lust mehr haben af das aktuelle Game... man spricht ja auch mit ihnen hin und wieder mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar Kata werden einige wieder mal vorbei schauen, aber die Frage wie lang sie sich noch halten ist eine andere

@ Lamatard, habs erst jetzt gelesen, aber hier ist es genauso, die Leute, die man früher mal kannte spielen jetzt nicht mehr, eben weil sich das Spiel in eine sehr eigene Richtung entwicklent hat, die nicht allen gefällt, für mich und viel eandere war es BC (kannte classic nicht) andere aus der Gilde waren halt reine Classicfans aber Wotl war nie so der bringer, Bosse recycel, ich mein wie oft kämpft man denn bitte gegen Anub...Natütlich war nicht alles schlecht, die Quests gefallen zum Besispiel sehr gut, die Texte machen Spass zu lesen und waren witzig, wobei 200 weniger hätten auch gereicht, ich glaube keiner meiner chars hat Scholazarbecken oder Eiskrone geqeustet, im anderen Gebiet auhc nur Söhne Hordirpre und im Trollgebiet auch nur die Q Reihe für die Schwarze Kling emit dem Halschmuck als Belohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

Man wird das Spiel so aber auch cnith mehr ändern könenn, den Leuten den leichten Zugang zu guter ausrüstung wird man nicht wegnehmen können, und Zugangsquests werden sich auch nicht mehr impletieren lassen, wobei diese recht schön waren, wenn sie fair und kurz waren wie bsp Kara und nicht so fies und lang wie die Ony Pre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (8. Juli 2010)

2,5496198465654161 Leute


----------



## Zakkuri (8. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Für diese Frage wurde ich im offizielle WoW-Europe Forum gebannt.
> Ich glaub die wollen solche fragen nicht hören.
> Jedenfalls bezieht sich diese Frage auf die krassen Änderung mit Cataclym.
> Sei es Klassenänderung, generelle Änderung, übertriebene Items(mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen), Real ID oder was auch immer.



hmm ich denke aber diese "krassen Änderungen" tun WoW mehr gutes als Böses oder findest du nicht? Wie manche schon gesagt haben werden n paar drohen n paar wirklich gehen und wieder kommen das war schon immer so, is die neugier und der trieb weiterzumachen^^


----------



## Battlefronter (8. Juli 2010)

Drölftausend


----------



## HMC-Pretender (8. Juli 2010)

Ist die Frage ob Netto oder Brutto.

Ich denke mal an der Gesamtzahl der Spieler wird sich nicht viel ändern. Zu Beginn wird sie vermutlich leicht ansteigen, wegen Neugier, Rückkehrern usw. nach einigen Monaten wieder abfallen und im zweiten Jahr auf einen vorläufigen Tiefststand sinken.

Die Frage ist halt hier wieviele Neukunden WoW von Farmville gewinnen kann, denn auf die zielt man ja offensichtlich mit dem ganzen Facebook-Mist.

Wenn du aber fragst wieviele der heutigen Spieler in Cataclysm auch noch da sein werden... Also in meinem Umfeld ist die Enttäuschung über Cataclysm doch recht hoch. Selbst notorische Optimisten schütteln den Kopf über den gestrichenen Pfad der Titaten, haben keine Lust auf Real ID, Itemshop und was nicht alles. Ich glaube viele werden den Schnitt nutzen und abspringen oder sind es bereits.


----------



## Shizo. (8. Juli 2010)

Kenn viele die mit Cataclysm wieder anfangen, von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich nach dem letzten Addon ausgehe, wird das Gegenteil passieren und wir werden wieder die gute alte Warteschlange zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Aranshi (8. Juli 2010)

soweit ich es in den ganzen foren gelesen hab sind die meißten leute begeistert von cata deswegen denke ich das eher viel mehr leute dazu kommen anstatt aufhören.


----------



## Nerevar88 (8. Juli 2010)

Selbst wenn einige aufhören sollten, es gibt genug Menschen die durch die riesige Werbekampagne vor dem Cataclysm Release mit WoW anfangen werden, sodass es sich nicht nur mit den Leuten ausgleicht, die das Spiel verlassen, sondern sie überwiegt.

(Übrigens hieß es bisher bei jedem Addon das die Community geht etc....)


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (8. Juli 2010)

das mit den item lvl is schon imemr so look @ bc und wotlk black temple 146 und nordend grün eben so 

ach ja aufhören werden genau 42 leute 
und die illuminaten denn die haben die real id gehackt und wissen das elvis hitler und 2 pack gnom schurken spielen 

naja so far ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen flieg eben noch mal mit den ammis auf den mond 
amen


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Meine Vermutung ist, dass nicht wenige aufhören werden, jedoch nicht, weil ihnen Cata nicht gefällt, sondern wegen der Real-ID-Spielchen, die Blizz im Moment (und ab Cata wohl ganz besonders) mit der Community spielen will. Sollten sich die Dinge wirklich so entwickeln, wie Blizz angekündigt hat, bin ich in jedem Fall weg.


----------



## Saldor11 (8. Juli 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn so nen Quatsch? die haben letzens erst in dem Buffedinterview gesagt das der Anstieg langsam gehalten wird (kein genauer Wortlaut)




... erst gucken, dann meckern!


Obsidian Executioner 
Shadowmourne!


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach dem letzten Addon ausgehe, wird das Gegenteil passieren und wir werden wieder die gute alte Warteschlange zu Gesicht bekommen.



Wirklich?

http://www.wallstreet-online.de/aktien/Activision-Blizzard-Aktie/chart?tr=5d&inst_id=1446683&market_id=1&spid=ws&edit=1


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> 
> http://www.wallstree...&spid=ws&edit=1



Mit derlei Dingen beschäftige ich mich eher selten. Könntest du ein paar erläuternde Worte zu dem Diagramm schreiben?


----------



## Baumnuss (8. Juli 2010)

Die Aktivision-Blizz Aktie hat innerhalb eines Tages(gestern) 8 % ihres Wertes verloren .Mal sehen wie die Werte dann heute aussehen.


----------



## koolt (8. Juli 2010)

Die neuen Items sind so brutal weil jeder rumweint "mimimi man kommt so leicht an epics". Aber keiner würde was episches durch was schlechteres blaues ersetzen, also müssen die neuen blauen Sachen imba werden, und die Epics dann noch brutaler damit ihr sie euch wieder "erarbeiten" könnt.


----------



## Dropz (8. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube die wenigsten werden mit cata aufhören... eher wiederkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (8. Juli 2010)

Nur Leute die nicht lesen können hören auf.


----------



## ofnadown (8. Juli 2010)

es wird groß keiner aufhörn am anfang, erst dann wenn sie merken, huch hier muß ich ja mit cc arbeiten, was ist das denn, kenn ich noch gar nicht, weils das in wotlk verlernt bzw niemals gelernet hatten. und wenn bloß 6 raidbosse pro inni sind, egal, solange sie ein bißchen mehr anspruch haben als aktuell icc, was in meinen augen ja total der witz ist.


----------



## timinatorxx (8. Juli 2010)

Der ganze scheiß passiert doch nur wegen bobby ( boss von activision 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mir egal wie viele aufhöhren wem es nicht gefällt der geht und wer das spiel weiterhin mag der bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt ist es sogar besser für die comunity wenn sie kleiner wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skylo (8. Juli 2010)

logisch ist es besser für die community wenn es weniger spieler sind...

ist doch ganz simpel: viele spieler = viele idioten dabei / wenig spieler = weniger idioten dabei


----------



## Braamséry (8. Juli 2010)

Es werden weniger Leute zum Anfang des Add-Ons aufhören.

Vielmehr werden jetzt Leute mit der Einführeng der RL Namen in den Foren und nach einiger Zeit nach Cata Release, weil es sich nicht viel ändert.

Es gibt nichtmehr als eine veränderte Welt.
Der Content wird davon auch nicht besser. Er sieht nur anders aus.


----------



## Ademos14 (8. Juli 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es werden weniger Leute zum Anfang des Add-Ons aufhören.
> 
> Vielmehr werden jetzt Leute mit der Einführeng der RL Namen in den Foren und nach einiger Zeit nach Cata Release, weil es sich nicht viel ändert.
> 
> ...



Hat sich am Content je etwas groß geändert? Man kann auch nicht erwarten dass sie ein Spiel, was Millionen Menschen begistert in ein Jahr komplett umkrämpeln, nur damit manche gelangweilte Spieler mehr Abwechslung haben. 90% der Spieler sehnen sich nach Cata.


----------



## Braamséry (8. Juli 2010)

Ademos14 schrieb:


> Hat sich am Content je etwas groß geändert? Man kann auch nicht erwarten dass sie ein Spiel, was Millionen Menschen begistert in ein Jahr komplett umkrämpeln, nur damit manche gelangweilte Spieler mehr Abwechslung haben. 90% der Spieler sehnen sich nach Cata.



Naja:

BC:

Neue Welt

Woltk:

Neuer Kontinent

Cata:

Alte Welt umgestaltet und ein paar Inseln dazu

Klar gibt es auch neue gebiete, aber es reizt nun nicht wirklich, dass ich, wenn ich z.B. keine lust zu lvln habe, nochmal überall neue qs zu kriegen, weil die mir das sagen.

Und der Content wird nun immer schlimmer.
Angefangen hats ja mit den HMs. Da kommt nichts neues.


----------



## Yiraja (8. Juli 2010)

dann hört doch auf zu spielen und jammert nicht dauernd rum, draußen ist schönes wetter geht halt raus oder macht sonst was aber heult nicht immer die foren voll^^


----------



## Druidna (8. Juli 2010)

Ich denke es werden eher einige spieler dazukommen. 99%der Änderungen in Cata sind gut. 1%= Tauren Pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Für diese Frage wurde ich im offizielle WoW-Europe Forum gebannt.
> Ich glaub die wollen solche fragen nicht hören.
> Jedenfalls bezieht sich diese Frage auf die krassen Änderung mit Cataclym.
> Sei es Klassenänderung, generelle Änderung, übertriebene Items(mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen), Real ID oder was auch immer.


Meinst du "wie viele" Spieler aufhören? Oder ob viele Spieler aufhören...?


----------



## Azot (8. Juli 2010)

bis 10 % !
Ich denke sogar der TE gehört zu denen dazu und deswegen wurde dieser Thread erstellt (:


----------



## Rolandos (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe bereits aufgehört, aber ich werde zumindest die Freispielzeit, wenn es sie wieder gibt, abarbeiten. 
Ok, eine neues Addon ist erst einmal vielleicht nicht langweilig. Mal sehen, vielleicht spiele ich den Char wieder für 2 oder 4 Monate und dann ist wieder Schluß.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (8. Juli 2010)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> Die, die tatsächlich gehen, sind die, die eh niemand braucht! Diese ganzen Kiddies, die mal in sein Wollen und WoW spielen, diejenigen, die mal kurzerhand eije Gruppe verlassen, wenn einmal gewipt wurde bzw. der Boss down ist, von dem sie etwas brauchten etc. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass viele die Lust verlieren, wenn sie die Epics nicht so hinterher geschmissen bekommen und alles wieder zeitaufwändiger wird. ...und das ist gut so.



Du Verallgemeinerst.
Ich habe meinen Account schon vor 1-2 Monaten gekündigt und so wie von dir beschrieben habe ich mich noch nie verhalten. Bei mir war der Grund jedoch, dass mir WoW zu Kommerz wurde, also wegen dem Itemshop und kostenpflichtigem Browser-Auktionshaus, da man nun auch Spielerische Vorteile für Geld bekommt.
Und ja, möglicherweise Reaktiviere ich irgendwann mal meinen Account, aber nicht, solange Activision weiterhin Blizzard diese Flausen ins Ohr setzt. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, WoW hat erst angefangen schlecht zu werden, seit Activision mit Blizzard fusioniert ist.


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Juli 2010)

Viele Hunde bellen laut, aber die wenigsten der Flamer werden Taten folgen lassen, da bin ich mir recht sicher.

Abgesehen davon scheint die Mehrheit ganz zufrieden mit den meisten Änderungen zu sein.

Wenn man jetzt noch die Wiederkehrer wieder rauf rechnet denke ich das die Quote wohl stark an die 0% heran kommt, lässt man sie aussen vor dürftens wohl so um die 10% sein...


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juli 2010)

Es kommt ja noch dazu, dass die Sache mit der RealID nun wirklich freiwillig ist und die Forenänderung nicht alle trifft. Es ist ja nur ein kleiner Bruchteil der Spieler im Forum aktiv. Deutschland hat glaub ich um die eine Million. Der Thread über die Forenänderung war wohl in fünf Jahren der am meisten brisante und trotzdem sind es nur um die 50,000 Hits und nur etwa 8000 Posts. Es meckern ja nur die Unzufriedenen, den Rest juckt das nicht. Insofern bleibt die Sache recht überschaubar...

Und jetzt würde ich gerne noch ein paar Worte zu dem Aktienkurs hören, inwiefern dieser für die Abonnement-Anzahl aussagekräftig ist und wie das Diagramm in diesem Link zu deuten ist. Danke!


----------



## Iomarthil (8. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es kommt ja noch dazu, dass die Sache mit der RealID nun wirklich freiwillig ist und die Forenänderung nicht alle trifft. Es ist ja nur ein kleiner Bruchteil der Spieler im Forum aktiv. Deutschland hat glaub ich um die eine Million. Der Thread über die Forenänderung war wohl in fünf Jahren der am meisten brisante und trotzdem sind es nur um die 50,000 Hits und nur etwa 8000 Posts. Es meckern ja nur die Unzufriedenen, den Rest juckt das nicht. Insofern bleibt die Sache recht überschaubar...
> 
> Und jetzt würde ich gerne noch ein paar Worte zu dem Aktienkurs hören, inwiefern dieser für die Abonnement-Anzahl aussagekräftig ist und wie das Diagramm in diesem Link zu deuten ist. Danke!



Da irrst du dich leider. Mittlerweile hat sich rausgestellt, dass ein AddOn (ich nenne keinen Namen) automatisch die Real-ID eines jeden Spielers auslesen kann, wenn er im Spiel ist. Das ermöglicht es also jedem, der dieses AddOn installiert hat, sich von jedem, der ihm gerade im BG den Ar*** versohlt hat, den echten Namen zu erfahren und ihm so das Leben zur Hölle zu machen. Wäre es nur auf's Forum beschränkt... sch*** drauf, geh ich ehh nur zum Lesen hin. Aber wenn die nicht mal die Lücke in game fixen, dann war's das für mich.

Schade eigentlich, hatte vor 'nem Monat wieder neu begonnen, aber nach den Enthüllungen jetzt, ist mein Acc schon wieder gekündigt...


----------



## Bighorn (8. Juli 2010)

Leute kommen und gehen - ein ewiger Kreislauf!

Viele blasen sich jetzt tierisch auf wegen realID und Änderungen die mit dem Addon kommen.
Am Ende spielen sie dann doch weil der Freundeskreis auch spielt.

Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. So einfach ist das.



Was die Item betrifft, keine Ahnung ob du in clasik BWL oder gar Naxx geraidet hast. 
Ich habe es nur bis BWL geschaft. Aber mit den ersten Quest auf der Scherbenwelt ist mein altes Equip auf die Bank gewandert, ist also nichts neues.
Im Gegensatz zu damals wird aber das aktuelle Equip teilweise angepasst (ist zumindest bisher so angedacht). Der Sprung ist also nicht ganz so krass. 

Zu deinem Forenban sag ich nur: Selber schuld


----------



## Pyrodimi (8. Juli 2010)

Naja es werden einige aufhören, einige werden dazukommen, andre machen Pause und fangen dann wieder an..
Ich persönlich hab aufgehört..aber net wegen Cata/RealID oder weil WoW langweilig geworden ist, sondern einfach nur wegen der Community die mit abstand die schlechteste Community in jeden everplay MMO ist...
Wo in andren MMOs die Community das Spiel zu einen Erlebniss ausserhalb der vom Entwickler gegebenen Rahmenbedienungen ist, ist die WoW-Community absolut nur noch Item/Raidfixiert, was dem Spiel eine deutliche "fade" Note gibt...
Oder wie meine Freundin sagte als sie zu Wotlk aufgehört hat: Schatz...ich mag nimmer..früher hat man Events aus Spaß gemacht mit Freunden...hat sich mal Abends im GAsthaus getroffen und Blödsinn gelabbert..
Ich hör auf diese Quantität hat die Qualität scho lang überrollt udn jeder guckt nur noch auf seinen eigenen Schwanz...
Mit diesen Worten hat sie ausgeloggt und nie wieder WoW angefasst, und ich folge ihr nun mit den selben Worten....
Aber schlußendlich entscheidet doch eh jeder selbst für sich was ihm Spaß macht, und da Wow nunmal ein sehr simples und einfaches Spiel ist (wohl auch weil man von der Skillung bis zum letzten Sockelstein oder einenen "Eichhörnchenbossguide" alles vorgekaut bekommt) hat es nunmal sehr viele Anhänger.
Und ich kann den TE verstehen, wenn er mit andren MMOs nicht klarkommt, ich beobachte das immer wieder in Lotro oder STO das da Leute kommen, die mit WoW angefangen haben, dachten geil ich hab ja n MMO gezockt ich weiß wie der Hase läuft..und dann einfach vom Spielprinzip MMO richtiggehend überfahren werden weil WoW eigentlich kein richtiges MMO mehr ist...
Von daher lieber TE, wenn du neue MMOs ausprobierst...schlate mal komplett ab, denke nicht an WoW, am besten suchst du dir noch Leute um gleich Hilfe und Kontakt im neuen Spiel zu haben und versuche es erneut
(Aber nur wenn du wirklich nichts andres als spielen anzufangen weißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Moktheshock (8. Juli 2010)

^^ Die meisten die meckern sind die die Treu und brav blizz aus der Hand fressen, die die aufhören wollen machen das still und heimlich^^


----------



## marielol (8. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Du Verallgemeinerst.
> Ich habe meinen Account schon vor 1-2 Monaten gekündigt und so wie von dir beschrieben habe ich mich noch nie verhalten. Bei mir war der Grund jedoch, dass mir WoW zu Kommerz wurde, also wegen dem Itemshop und kostenpflichtigem Browser-Auktionshaus, da man nun auch Spielerische Vorteile für Geld bekommt.
> Und ja, möglicherweise Reaktiviere ich irgendwann mal meinen Account, aber nicht, solange Activision weiterhin Blizzard diese Flausen ins Ohr setzt. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, WoW hat erst angefangen schlecht zu werden, seit Activision mit Blizzard fusioniert ist.




WTF, ich musste dich grad hart auslachen xD

itemshop? wo?
spielerische vorteile für geld? wo?


*ganz ehrlich, blizzard versucht das maximale an geld zu machen nur warum wohl? 
ich jedenfalls würds genauso machen.*

mit cataclysm machen sie das einzig richtige, die realid hat vorteile und nachteile der spam in foren wird mehr als drastisch bis ganz vernichtet sein usw.. im ggnzug werden wir etwas gläserner.. nachname wird im forum dann mit abkürzung geschrieben meinte der gm heute im spiel, somit ist das gnaze garnet so drastisch.


b2t.

es hören 2% auf und es fangen 10% wieder an, wie jedes addon.


----------



## tuerlich (8. Juli 2010)

ich spiel dann landwirtschafts simulator 2011. bis diablo 3 rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethertank (8. Juli 2010)

WoW stirbt nicht so schnell aus dafür gibt es viel zu viele die das spielen xD
wie war das mhh Aion kommt und macht wow konkurenz gennau wie warhammer und ko naja i-wie sind die spieler doch geblieben xD
es wird zwar immer leute geben die das spiel runtermachen rummflamen alles ...... und so aber die weiterhin den massen folgen und brav weiterspielen ich finde wenn man das spiel nicht spielen will weils zu einfach ist dann kann man doch einfach aufhören oder nicht aber nein die meisten spielen weiter xD und das bringt mich zum schluss dass WoW erstmal jedenfalls keine probleme mit den spielern haben wird im gegenteil ich denke das mehr leute durch cata wiederkommen gerade weil es so krasse Änderungen gibt^^


Daumen Hoch Cata wird spitze^^

Hauta^^


----------



## DreiHaare (8. Juli 2010)

Ganz ehrlich...würden Millionen Spieler aufhören zu spielen, würde ich es sehr begrüßen. Die ganzen Flachpfeifen, Spackos, Dünnbrettbohrer und Vollasis sollen sich ruhig mit einem anderen Spiel beschäftigen und dort die Community nerven. Vielleicht würde ich dann auch wieder die globalen Channels einschalten.


----------



## bloodstained (8. Juli 2010)

Ich denke es hören zur zeit mehr Leute auf bzw. machen eine Pause weil Ihnen entweder zu viel am jetzigen System in WoW stört oder sie einfach nurnoch gelangweilt sind...mit Cata werden viele WIEDER Anfangen oder überhaupt anfangen aufGrund von neuer Werbung etc.
Wenn da wieder 5% aufhören weil sie ihr EQ "verlieren" ...wayne?


----------



## Warcus (8. Juli 2010)

10% hören auf
11% fangen wieder an.

Diejenigen, die wegen der ID aufhören, sehen so aus, wie im Anhang.

[attachment=10748:20080323164232!Noob.jpg]


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> 10% hören auf
> 11% fangen wieder an.
> 
> Diejenigen, die wegen der ID aufhören, sehen so aus, wie im Anhang.
> ...



Befass dich erstmal ein wenig mit dem Thema und poste dann so einen Blödsinn noch mal.


----------



## lavora123 (8. Juli 2010)

über 50% spasten gibts


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was hat den realid und facebook bitte mit meinem wow spiel zu tun? wayne offizielle foren



Wenn Du das nicht verstehst, tja, dann ändere schon vorsorglich jetzt Deinen Namen in "ichbinselberschuld" um. Früher oder später wirst Du Dir das denken. Auch wenn Du das heute noch nicht verstehen kannst. Übrigens kann man schon jetzt INGAME Deine Real-ID auslesen. Siehe offizielles Forum mit entsprechenden Meldungen.


----------



## Warcus (8. Juli 2010)

Mit dem Thema "Real ID" beschäftige ich mich seit Jahren. Daher bin ich auch nicht auf Facebook und co zu finden.


Daher habe ich auch nichts gegen eine Real ID, denn auch im Telefonbuch stehe ich nicht.

Somit kann mir nichts passieren.


----------



## Senjara (8. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Also wenn manche glauben das mit den Itemlvls geht nich so schnell,...
> 
> http://db.mmo-champion.com/s/75251/
> und das ist ein Schneidereirezept und grün



Kann ich nur zustimmen, haben in der Beta eine inze gemacht, lev 78-81, endboss droppte ein Lev 78 blaues Hunter item ( Item lev 277 ) er hat seine T10 Handschuhe ausgetauscht.

Drop lev 78, Blau, Itemlev: 277, zwar keine Sokel, aber bei weitem besseren stats


----------



## excessively (8. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Für diese Frage wurde ich im offizielle WoW-Europe Forum gebannt.
> Ich glaub die wollen solche fragen nicht hören.
> Jedenfalls bezieht sich diese Frage auf die krassen Änderung mit Cataclym.
> Sei es Klassenänderung, generelle Änderung, übertriebene Items(mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen), Real ID oder was auch immer.



den bann hast du dir imo echt verdient, ich meine wie dreist kann man sein?

achja, und /vote4close, da sowieso nur rumgeflame dabei rauskommen kann


----------



## Lacios (8. Juli 2010)

Im Moment kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen was in den Köpfen der Blizzard Mitarbeiter vor sich geht.
Bisher hatte man das Gefühl das die Meinung der Konsumenten doch eine Rolle spielt.
Und es ist eigentlich so bringe ich ein produkt auf den Markt, möchte ich es das es gekauft wird aber wenn der Konsument gegen Inhalte Sturm läuft, muss ich dem Achtung schenken und einen kompromiss finden.
Jedoch muss ich sagen das hier viele Märchen erzählt werden und die Schuld immer bei Blizzard gesucht wird und aufhören werden die wenigsten, dafür sind einige zu schwach.


----------



## Daluxe (8. Juli 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Und ich kann den TE verstehen, wenn er mit andren MMOs nicht klarkommt, ich beobachte das immer wieder in Lotro oder STO das da Leute kommen, die mit WoW angefangen haben, dachten geil ich hab ja n MMO gezockt ich weiß wie der Hase läuft..und dann einfach vom Spielprinzip MMO richtiggehend überfahren werden weil WoW eigentlich kein richtiges MMO mehr ist...
> Von daher lieber TE, wenn du neue MMOs ausprobierst...schlate mal komplett ab, denke nicht an WoW, am besten suchst du dir noch Leute um gleich Hilfe und Kontakt im neuen Spiel zu haben und versuche es erneut
> (Aber nur wenn du wirklich nichts andres als spielen anzufangen weißt
> 
> ...



oO
Ich musste jetzt echt nochmal meinen Anfangspost lesen.
Erm, wo steht da, dass cih mit anderen MMOs nicht klar komme?
Ich hab vorher was anderes gespielt und bin damit klar gekommen, Aion hab ich auch mal angespielt und bin damit klar gekommen und mit anderen Spielen werde ich auch klar kommen.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wo du die Aussage her holst.

Btw der Account von meiner Frau ist nun auch gesperrt, weil ich mit ihrem gepostet habe.
Wie stand da so schön:

Moderationsentscheidungen werden nicht öffentlich diskutiert. 
Wenn du Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik dazu hast, kannst du uns über folgendes Webformular kontaktieren: 
https://www.wow-europe.com/community/webform/index.html 

/closed 
Und mal abgesehene davon, dass man das Forum nur nutzen kann wenn man einen Account besitzt, bedeutet dies, dass man die Forenfunktion mit bezahlt.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile wirkt es auf mich schon so, dass es doch ein Großteil durchaus ernst meinen könnte. Die Frage ist nur, ob es die Meldung und die Empörung auch zu einem Großteil ins Spiel schafft. Nur dann wird etwas spürbar sein für Blizzard.


----------



## Haramann (8. Juli 2010)

Bin ich den der einzigste der sich auf Cata freut? oO


----------



## xScar (8. Juli 2010)

es kommen ja auch imma wider neue is ja nich so das keiner mehr wow anfängt


----------



## Baumnuss (9. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> 50% der Community heulen vor dem Addon rumm und drohen abzuhauen.
> 10% von diesen 50% gehen wirklich, aber fangen nach einigen Monaten wieder an.
> 
> 20% der alten Community kommen nochmal als Anfänger oder Wiedereinsteiger mit Cata dazu.
> ...



Die real id wird einen Domino Effekt bei den Kündigungen auslösen.Viele haben ja jetzt schon den Account gekündigt und somit spricht sich das auch ingame bei denen herum die nur wenig oder gar nicht das Blizzforum nutzen. In den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten dürfte man schon mit 2 bis 3 Mio Kündigungen rechnen


----------



## KellerK1nd (9. Juli 2010)

Die machen doch nur eine "Pause". Und dann entstehen im Forum wieder solche Einträge wie: "Ich spiel seit der Beta WoW, hab Ende WoLk aufgehört und wollte mal fragen ob sich wieder lohnt neu anzufangen...". Da geb ich nen Huni drauf, dass es genau so passieren wird.


----------



## Rotel (9. Juli 2010)

Erinnert sich keiner mehr an das BC Release als die ersten Questrewards in grün besser waren als das, wofür die Leute mit 40 Mann in Raids gestürmt sind?
Bei WOTLK war's das gleiche, nur nicht eben nach dem ersten Quest.
Mal sehen wie's bei Cata wird. Wenn ich bedenke, dass es "nur" 5 Level sind kann ich mir schon vorstellen was da abgehen wird. 

Was war das für ein Geschrei nach Vanilla als BC rauskam....und 2 Wochen später hats keine Sau mehr interessiert.


----------



## Schmeedt (9. Juli 2010)

Ich, meine Freundin und die meisten meiner Kumpels werden nicht aufhören und freuen sich auf Cataclysm.
Real ID... ja... etwas blöd ist es schon. Allerdings find ich die Funktion das man mit Kumpels über Realms und sogar Blizz Games flüstern kann echt genial.
Das im Forum mein Name zu sehen sein wird... ist eine der Sachen die mich stört... aber dann werd ich halt auch nicht mehr im Forum aktiv sein.

So far...


----------



## Valdarr (9. Juli 2010)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> Die machen doch nur eine "Pause". Und dann entstehen im Forum wieder solche Einträge wie: "Ich spiel seit der Beta WoW, hab Ende WoLk aufgehört und wollte mal fragen ob sich wieder lohnt neu anzufangen...". Da geb ich nen Huni drauf, dass es genau so passieren wird.





Ich für meinen Teil habe meine Accs gekündigt ob du oder andere das nun glauben oder mir unterstellen ich wär zu cata wieder da ist mir gelinde gesagt egal.
Facebook und Co. werden mich nie sehen (wenn meine Daten nicht sogar ungewollt schon da sind), aber ich bin mit nem Allerweltsnamen eh relativ fein raus. 

Starcraft 2 reizt mich eh nicht und Diablo 3 ist ohne Lan für mich nicht interessant. Kotor kommt eh bald und bis dahin wird es wohl nun mal endlich Mass Effect 2 sein oder aber ich schau mal wieder in War rein. Alternativen hab ich jedenfalls genug da brauch ich nur mal fix nach hinten ins Regal gucken.

Ubisoft ist mehr oder weniger des gleiche. Cracker konnten teilweise eher spielen als der zahlende Kunde und der Kopierschutz ist der reine Hohn und macht nur Theater. Da kauf ich mit dem Zeugs was sich da alles auf die Platte schaufelt und in nem Singelplayer Modus nach Hause telefoniert auch nicht.

Manche ziehen eben Konsequenzen und andere werden genau das tun was du sagst. Ein gewisser Anteil davon wird noch nichtmal seid der Beta gespielt haben und wieder nur behaupten nen neuen Acc zu haben.

Just my 2 cents

- Pick em up or leave em alone


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Mein Account ist auch gekündigt, jedoch bin ich geneigt, die Entscheidung zu überdenken, sofern Blizz Vernunft annimmt - was sie sicher nicht tun werden. Ich denke, man muss irgendwo konsequent sein.

@ Valdarr: Mass Effect 2 kann ich dir nur empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (9. Juli 2010)

Aufgrund des laecherlichen Verhaltens in den Foren bzgl der Banwelle und der RealID Geschichte, tippe ich auf mindestens 25%. Falls Blizz die Politik diesbezueglich nicht aendert, ueberlege ich auch aufzuhoeren.


----------



## Karmageddon (9. Juli 2010)

Moin,

war mir jetzt zu früh um den ganzen Thread durchzulesen... daher ka obs schon jemand gepostet hat.

Bedenkt bei euren Aussage zum Thema neue Items und wie gut sie sind und was man evtl. wegwerfen kann auch mal, dass das komplette Bonussystem umgeworfen wird. Boni wie MP5, Zaubermacht, Angriffskraft, Defwertung, Rüstungsdurchschlag, Blocken fallen auf Items weg und werden, wenn, dann über Attribute erhöht. Diese sind dann logischerweise höher. Auch ein höherer Ausdauerwert wird bei allen Klassen angestrebt.

Man kann erst eine Einschätzung dazu abgeben wenn man aufm Beta-Server is und die umgearbeiteten alten Items mit den neuen ab Lvl 81 vergleicht. Und selbst dann sollte man das ganze noch mit Vorsicht genießen. Ist immerhin noch ne Beta.


----------



## Da Magic (9. Juli 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn so nen Quatsch? die haben letzens erst in dem Buffedinterview gesagt das der Anstieg langsam gehalten wird (kein genauer Wortlaut)



eig gibt ne grüne 81err quest belohnung ide bereits 20 dps mehr hat als shattengram. das legendary ist zwar wegen dem proch (noch) besser aber denkemal in der ersten ini (auch ab 80 oder 81) kannst es austauschen


----------



## Schlamm (9. Juli 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Aufgrund des laecherlichen Verhaltens in den Foren bzgl der Banwelle und der RealID Geschichte, tippe ich auf mindestens 25%. Falls Blizz die Politik diesbezueglich nicht aendert, ueberlege ich auch aufzuhoeren.


Aufhören, weil man meinen Namen lesen kann wen ich was im Forum poste? 

WoW ist das Spiel, und nicht das Forum. Wenns mir nicht gefällt poste ich nicht. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Nahemis (9. Juli 2010)

Ich selbst habe mit WoW gegen Ende letzten Jahres aufgehört, aber verfolge gerne die News zu cata ob sich ein wieder einstieg lohnt. Leider fehlanzeige. Manche neuen Gebiete sehen zwar ganz nett aus, kenne ich aber nun auch aus den Videos.

WoW hat keine Möglichkeiten mehr sich in andere Richtungen außer den nächsten Item-Raid zu entwickeln und von daher würde ich sagen habe ich berits alles gesehn.


----------



## charly-sue (9. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Blizzard hat ein Abkommen mit Facebook und dort hin kommen auch deine Daten.Du findest einen interessanten Job und bewirbst dich.Der Personalchef dort hasst Gamer und googelt mit deinen Bewerbungsdaten .Na klingelts?
> 
> Ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter musste das googeln schon über sich ergehen lassen,ich glaub nicht dass du sowas gern hast:
> 
> http://solean.blog.d...wipple-8927339/



ich muss dir leider recht geben bezüglich dem googln..

egal in welchem forum oder comunity, ich hab kaum mein echten namen i wie angegeben ausser vorname und erster name beim nachname, weil meiner meinung nach nicht alle welt wissen soll wie ich heiss und wo man mich googelt...

warum ich da mach?
weil ich kein bock hab, dass mich mein nächster chef googeln kann und dinge sehen kann oder erfahren wird was nichts mit der arbeit zu tun hat. 
also mit dem char namen posten is ja ok. aber mit meinem vor und nachname never...

schöner tag


----------



## Kehrin (9. Juli 2010)

Genau [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]0%   [/font]


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Die Reaktionen der CM s in allen Blizzforen zeigen deutlich das eine riesige Account Kündigungswelle im Gang ist.Alleine im US Forum über 1200 Seiten zu dem Thema.Neue Posts bezüglich Account Kündigung werden umgehend gelöscht und der Ersteller bekommt einen Perma Bann.
> Alleine dies ist schon ein Grund seinen Account zu kündigen.
> Kurzfristig ist mit 500000 Kündigungen zu rechen ,in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten ca 3 bis 4 Mio sollte Blizz die real id und die Facebookanbindung nicht wieder rückgängig machen.



Ich habe eh schon gekündigt und mein Account ruht seit Mai. Aber nun werde ich auch kein Cata kaufen, noch weniger StarcraftII und in
Zukunft auch nicht Diablo 2. Schade, aber nur so kann man seinem Unmut Luft machen.

Aber ich tippe auf maximal 10 % Rückgang. Und Blizz weiß, von denen kommen die meisten mit Cata zurück.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Juli 2010)

Gut so, hört auf all ihr Nörgler und ewig Griesgrämigen! Hört auf mit WoW, denn es ist schlecht schlecht SCHLECHT! Aber dann hört auch gleich auf, 1.495.385 Threads zu dem Thema zu verfassen und damit diejenigen zu nerven, denen WoW Spaß macht! Jaaaaa die gibt es, auch wenn ihr Jammerlappen das nicht wahrhaben wollt. Ihr könnt uns nicht vergraulen, uns nicht auf euer jammervolles Niveau runterziehen, nur weil es euch keinen Spaß mehr macht! Hört auf mit WoW und lasst uns endlich in Ruhe (und wenn ihr bereits aufgehört habt lasst uns erst recht in Ruhe denn es gibt ja dann keinen Grund mehr zu posten, oder ist die Sucht doch zu groß?), gibt ja genug Spiele da draußen in der großen mystischen Welt namens "Real Life"!



Bandit schrieb:


> ...und in Zukunft auch nicht Diablo 2. Schade, aber nur so kann man seinem Unmut Luft machen.


Hm, lebst Du in der Vergangenheit oder ich in der Zukunft?! Also in meiner Zeit kam Diablo 2 bereits 2001 auf den Markt und das ist jetzt neun Jahre her. Somit dürfte Blizzard so ziemlich egal sein ob Du das noch kaufst oder nicht.^^


----------



## Pomela (9. Juli 2010)

Ich werde nicht weiter spielen.

Auch wenn ich mich total auf Cata gefreut habe, gehen mir die jetzt bekannt gewordenen Änderungen weit über die Hutschnur. Meine Vorbestellung werde ich stornieren.

Es kann für mich keine Konsequenz sein, die Features wie Ral-ID nicht zu benutzen. Ich kenne sehr viele Leute persönlich und daher würde ich Real-ID begrüßen, aber dass deren Freunde, die ich nicht kenne, dann auch meinen Namen wissen, geht mir zu weit.

Ausserdem finde ich es total bescheuert, ausgerechnet die Emailadresse, mit der man bei WoW registert ist, angeben zu müssen.

Ebenso wenig wie nicht mehr im Forum zu posten. Auch wenn diese Sachen optional sind, gehört das Forum für mich zum Spiel dazu.

Ich wollte gestern Abend meinen Account kündigen. Jedoch kam nur eine Meldung, dass dieser Dienst immo nicht zur Verfügung steht. Ich vermute mal, dass die Accountseiten völlig überlaufen waren. Heute morgen konnte ich es dann und ich habe es gemacht! Ende! Nach 5 Jahren WoW!  

Ich bin gespannt, ob sich irgendwelche Datenschutzbeauftragten noch dazu äussern werden. Die Tendenz ist jedoch klar: Alle sind erschüttert über diese Änderungen, nur Blizzard findet sie toll.



Edit: Ich denke mal, wenn jeder, der gegen diese Änderung ist, nur für 1 Woche seinen Account nicht verlängern würde, dann könnte es Blizz zum Umdenken bewegen. Es zählt nur das Geld. Unsere Schreibereien sind denen egal, sie versuchen eh uns mundtot zu machen.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Juli 2010)

Pomela schrieb:


> Heute morgen konnte ich es dann und ich habe es gemacht! Ende! Nach 5 Jahren WoW!


Der Wahnsinn, was für ein Opfer. Hier, hast Dir den Orden wirklich redlich verdient.^^


----------



## Regrubrov (9. Juli 2010)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht weiter spielen.
> 
> Auch wenn ich mich total auf Cata gefreut habe, gehen mir die jetzt bekannt gewordenen Änderungen weit über die Hutschnur. Meine Vorbestellung werde ich stornieren.
> 
> ...




Pass auf, was du schreibst! Sonst hast du auf einmal noch Killer am Hals, die von Blizz arrangiert wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (9. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn, was für ein Opfer. Hier, hast Dir den Orden wirklich redlich verdient.^^





Fremder123 schrieb:


> uns nicht auf euer jammervolles Niveau runterziehen




Schön, wenn Dir WoW Spaß macht und dich die aktuellen Änderungen/ Ankündigungen nicht stören,
sich dann aber über Personen lustig zu machen, die ihrn Account gekündigt haben und dies mit den für
sie vorliegenden Gründen hier posten zeugt auch nicht gerade von einem stark ausgeprägten sozialen Niveau.


----------



## XRayFanatic (9. Juli 2010)

biemi schrieb:


> Er hat recht!
> Mit Schattengram ist man auf 85 noch mittel bis gut dabei am Anfang!
> Natürlich gibt es derzeit in der Beta Items die auf 81 schon besser sind aber das wird 100% noch gebalanced!!
> 
> Ich schaue mir hin und wieder einen Stream von einen DK an und der macht auf level 81 70-80K(!!) Crits (Natürlich mit full 277er aber trotzdem). Der bringt die mobs in den ersten hc´s fast alleine um ;D Also darüber würde ich mir keine sorgen machen, denn falls dies eintritt das es nicht generft wird dann gibts ernorme probleme



Es wurde von Blizz schon mehrfach bestätigt das* die ersten grünen Questbelohnungen bereits auf Arthas Niveau sein werden, die ersten blauen Items aus Inzen leicht darüber*. Ich denke nicht das auf 85 mit Schattengram noch gut dabei bist, spätestens mit 82er Inzen und den entsprechenden blauen Teilen wirst das Teil wirklich wegwerfen können


----------



## Karadul (9. Juli 2010)

Jedes mal enn was neues kommt sollen die Spieler aufhören. Was passiert? Nichts...

Es gab zig solche Threads.. unsinnig..

vote for /close


----------



## wertzû (9. Juli 2010)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Es wurde von Blizz schon mehrfach bestätigt das* die ersten grünen Questbelohnungen bereits auf Arthas Niveau sein werden, die ersten blauen Items aus Inzen leicht darüber*. Ich denke nicht das auf 85 mit Schattengram noch gut dabei bist, spätestens mit 82er Inzen und den entsprechenden blauen Teilen wirst das Teil wirklich wegwerfen können



schattengramm nervt eh.... 50g repkosten das teil


----------



## ctullhu (9. Juli 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Aber nun werde ich auch kein Cata kaufen, noch weniger StarcraftII und in
> Zukunft auch nicht Diablo 2.



*für diablo 3 würde ich nackfotos von mir ins netz stellen!*
im ernst. ich habe meine add-ons runtergepackt, poste nicht im offiziellen forum und freue mich auf cata.
keiner meiner freunde hört auf.
und im ernst... die bei blizzard werden das schon abgewägt haben wie viele gehen und kommen.
wenn eine halbe million geht kommt eine million nach.


----------



## Renox110 (9. Juli 2010)

Acht.


----------



## zaubertrick (9. Juli 2010)

Mal ne blöde frage!Warum sollten die Leute aufhören wenn Cata kommt.Es is ein ständiges kommen und gehen in WoW,daher wird es ja kaum ins gewicht fallen!


----------



## Hugo2000 (9. Juli 2010)

Waidmanns Heil,
in 10 Jahren spielen wir alle Real WoW !


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Juli 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schön, wenn Dir WoW Spaß macht und dich die aktuellen Änderungen/ Ankündigungen nicht stören,
> sich dann aber über Personen lustig zu machen, die ihrn Account gekündigt haben und dies mit den für
> sie vorliegenden Gründen hier posten zeugt auch nicht gerade von einem stark ausgeprägten sozialen Niveau.


Ich hab mit Absicht in dieser Ausdrucksweise geschrieben, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr sehen kann. Wenn jemand aufhören will, dann soll er das doch einfach tun und NICHT jedes Mal aufs Neue versuchen, alle anderen mit "runterzuziehen", nur um sich selbst bestätigt zu sehen dass er/ sie richtig gehandelt habe. Und das dann noch als Heldentat ("Ich habs getan, nach FÜNF Jahren") anzupreisen, als hätte man den Irakkrieg allein gewonnen... also sorry aber da kann ich nicht ernst bleiben. Das nervt sowas von, da muss beim millionsten Mal einfach mal der verbale Hammer geschwungen werden, tut mir leid. Oder wie der Poster unter Dir kurz und treffend sagt:



Karadul schrieb:


> Jedes mal enn was neues kommt sollen die Spieler aufhören. Was passiert? Nichts...
> 
> Es gab zig solche Threads.. unsinnig..
> 
> vote for /close


----------



## BastiMM94 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch vor ein paar tagen meinen ACC gekündigt (der heute ausläuft), weil ich keine lust mehr auf Wotlk hab (hat mir von anfang an nicht so richtig gefallen wie noch BC). Aber dadurch freue ich mich umso mehr auf Cata. Die ersten Videos die ich gesehen haben gefallen mir sehr gut und ich kann den Cata start kaum erwarten. 
Wotlk ist mittlerweile einfach "ausgelutscht" und equip oder ähnliches zu farmen lohnt eh nicht da dies schon schnell (beim lvln) ausgetauscht wird...


naja... ich freu mich auf Cata! 

bb


----------



## Terminsel (9. Juli 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Absicht in dieser Ausdrucksweise geschrieben, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr sehen kann. Wenn jemand aufhören will, dann soll er das doch einfach tun und NICHT jedes Mal aufs Neue versuchen, alle anderen mit "runterzuziehen", nur um sich selbst bestätigt zu sehen dass er/ sie richtig gehandelt habe. Und das dann noch als Heldentat ("Ich habs getan, nach FÜNF Jahren") anzupreisen, als hätte man den Irakkrieg allein gewonnen... also sorry aber da kann ich nicht ernst bleiben. Das nervt sowas von, da muss beim millionsten Mal einfach mal der verbale Hammer geschwungen werden, tut mir leid. Oder wie der Poster unter Dir kurz und treffend sagt:



Ich stimme dir da im Prinzip zu, aber die aktuelle Diskusion um die Real-ID macht dieses Thema derzeit wieder diskusionswürdig.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Für diese Frage wurde ich im offizielle WoW-Europe Forum gebannt.
> Ich glaub die wollen solche fragen nicht hören.
> Jedenfalls bezieht sich diese Frage auf die krassen Änderung mit Cataclym.
> Sei es Klassenänderung, generelle Änderung, *übertriebene Items(mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen)*, Real ID oder was auch immer.



Versteh ich nicht, Schattengram is doch ein WotLk-Item.

Was soll man denn in Cata noch mit altem Equip ausser austauschen?


----------



## Valdarr (9. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir da im Prinzip zu, aber die aktuelle Diskusion um die Real-ID macht dieses Thema derzeit wieder diskusionswürdig.



Jo aber er gehört zu den Leuten die die aktuellen Änderungen nicht stören, demnächst ungefragt ihren Facebook Account haben und sich über von Microsoft gesteuerte ingame Werbung freuen. Sein gutes Recht, aber diskutieren will er ja nicht wirklich da ihm ja die Ausdrucksweise so sehr auf den Wecker geht das er diese auch nicht unkommentiert lassen kann.

@ Fremder123 Der Zeitpunkt ist ja auch gut gewählt. SC 2 geht online und da war eh klar das viele mit WoW erstmal aufhören und alle die bleiben sind ohnehin entweder so desensibilisiert was ihre Daten angeht oder aber vertreten den Mumpitz "Ich hab ja nix zu verbergen" und raffen nichtmal was mann so alles mit entsprechenden Daten machen kann. Bei unserem tollen neuen System "Elena" rafft auch keiner das ich als popliger Steuerfachangestellter Zugriff auf eure privaten Krankenstatistiken und noch vieles mehr haben werde. 

Wie gesagt manche ziehen Konsequenzen, manche nicht und von letzteren haben viele nichtmal ne Ahnung was nach den RL Namen im Forum noch bald alles dazukommen wird. Ich freu mich auf den ersten Coke Spot vor der 5er Heroic. Sry aber kein Spiel soll meine Gewohnheiten beim surfen auslesen oder sonstiges. Ich will spielen und nicht Teil einer Marktanalyse sein. Spyware duldet von uns ja sonst auch keiner auf dem Rechner, aber die Sucht ist ja groß genug das mann es sich in Zukunft bereitwillig selbst auf den Rechner packt und da frag ich mich doch wer von uns beiden nun die geheuchelte Entscheidung trifft. 

@Terminsel Im übrigen Mass Effect 2 macht Laune da hattest Recht.


----------



## Jingko (9. Juli 2010)

Glaube kaum, dass mit dem Add-On viele Leute aufhören, warum auch?^^Grade das Add-On wird eher wieder ein Grund für viele sein, wieder für eine gewisse Zeit einzusteigen. Auch das die Waffen aus WotlK mit dem Add-On mehr oder weniger entsorgt werden, ist nur richtig und Konsequent und ermöglicht erst der Wiedereinstieg. Grade für Leute wie mich, die eben nicht oder kaum raiden ist WotlK schon ne ganze Zeit ziemlich öde, weshalb mein Account auch ne Sommerpause bekommt. Dazu dann noch nen bisserl sc2 zoggen und fertig.
Wie gesagt, Add-On wird sicher nicht dazu führen, dass die Leute kündigen, dann schon eher die aktuell etwas merkwürden Ideen mit RealID und Co.....


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (9. Juli 2010)

Naja, es werden zwar viele sagen bzw auch viele machen... aber mind. genauso viele testen mal und fangen ganz neu mit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also ich werde noch weiter spielen, vll wenns langweilig wird ne kleine Pause ^^


MFG
Pala


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal das höchste genommen. Wenn wirklich die alten Hasen die RealID nicht wünschen, dann hören sie wohl auf. Den größten Anteil an WoW haben auch teilweise Chinesische Spieler und die dürfen, dass ist von ihrer Regierung festgelegt, nichts machen wo sie Daten weitergeben, persönliche in großem Ausmaße... da fällt dann schon mal China weg. In Deutschland wird WoW womöglich entweder verboten, oder Blizz wird sich an die Facebook-Regeln halten, wenn sie das nicht tun muss jeder Deutsche aufhören, da Blizzard in D WoW dann nicht mehr vertreibt... und wenn man sich alle Foren so ansieht, war der Aufschrei überall sehr groß


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (9. Juli 2010)

Warcus schrieb:


> Mit dem Thema "Real ID" beschäftige ich mich seit Jahren. Daher bin ich auch nicht auf Facebook und co zu finden.
> 
> 
> Daher habe ich auch nichts gegen eine Real ID, denn auch im Telefonbuch stehe ich nicht.
> ...



Blizz reicht schon eine Emailadresse, Adresse und Name und Anschrift um dich zu finden... somit kannst du von Firmen Werbung zugeschickt bekommen


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juli 2010)

Also 2011 werden zumindest mal alle Star Wars Fans aufhören und je nachdem, wie gut das Spiel wird dann auch wegbleiben. Mit Cata werden vielleicht 10-20 Prozent aufhören auf der anderen Seite aber auch wieder das gleiche an Leuten kommen. Somit bleibt erstmal alles gleich. 2013 kommt dann das neue Blizzard-Spiel und Wow ist zu Ende. Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ist dann das Leben von etwa 10 Millionen Menschen auf einen Schlag sinnlos geworden.
Massenselbstmorde werden die Folge sein. Psychiatrische Anstalten werden völlig überlaufen sein und der Bedarf an Therapeuten dramatisch ansteigen. Auf der Uni wird man einen speziellen Studienzweig für Wow-Geschädigte einrichten, um mit den schwierigen und ganz und gar neuen Gegebenheiten fertig zu werden. 

Von all dem werde ich kaum etwas mitbekommen. Weil ich am Star Wars zocken sein werde.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juli 2010)

Also 2011 werden zumindest mal alle Star Wars Fans aufhören und je nachdem, wie gut das Spiel wird dann auch wegbleiben. Mit Cata werden vielleicht 10-20 Prozent aufhören, auf der anderen Seite aber auch wieder das Gleiche an Leuten kommen. Somit bleibt erstmal alles beim Alten. 2013 kommt dann das neue Blizzard-Spiel und Wow ist zu Ende. Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ist dann das Leben von etwa 10 Millionen Menschen auf einem Schlag sinnlos geworden.
Massenselbstmorde werden die Folge sein. Psychiatrische Anstalten werden völlig überlaufen sein und der Bedarf an Therapeuten dramatisch ansteigen. Auf der Uni wird man einen speziellen Studienzweig für Wow-Geschädigte einrichten, um mit den schwierigen und ganz und gar neuen Gegebenheiten fertig zu werden. 

Von all dem werde ich kaum etwas mitbekommen. Weil ich am Star Wars zocken sein werde.


----------



## BillyChapel (9. Juli 2010)

Hi,

habe auf 21-30% getippt, wobei hier die Zeit nach der ersten Euphorie (also nach den ersten 2 Monaten) gemeint ist. Wird viele geben, die ihren Account zu Cata nochmal aktivieren (ich übrigens auch) und dann sehen, wie sich das Spiel entwickelt. Ich glaube aber, dass mit Cata schnell wieder das "Übliche" einkehren wird, was man schon von BC und WotLK gewohnt ist (Punkte/Marken sammeln, Gold farmen, Ruf farmen, Ausrüstung zusammenspielen...). Auf Dauer ist das zu wenig.

Wie gesagt, 2 Monate nach Cata-Release sind 21-30% der Spieler weg.

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Nordendboy (9. Juli 2010)

dann hört mit wow auf mein gott imemr diese geflame und dann leere ersprechnungen mit ich kündige acc dann geht doch !


----------



## Valdarr (9. Juli 2010)

Nordendboy schrieb:


> dann hört mit wow auf mein gott imemr diese geflame und dann leere ersprechnungen mit ich kündige acc dann geht doch !



/selfpwnd


----------



## Rygel (10. Juli 2010)

117%! diese faulpelze gurken nur die oldworld um und gehen dann schnarchen! sofort nachdem ich alles geraidet habe und in old-ironforge posen war KÜNDIGE ICH MEINEN ACCOUNT UMGEHEND!!!!




















































... nicht!


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Für diese Frage wurde ich im offizielle WoW-Europe Forum gebannt.
> Ich glaub die wollen solche fragen nicht hören.
> Jedenfalls bezieht sich diese Frage auf die krassen Änderung mit Cataclym.
> Sei es Klassenänderung, generelle Änderung, übertriebene Items(mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen), Real ID oder was auch immer.



Da merkt man, dass du nie einen Endcontent gesehen hast, es gab bisher bei jedem Addon gleich im Startgebiet teilweiße bessere Sachen als die, auf die man lange hinraiden musste, so ein equipt reset gehört sich einfach o_O desweiteren zwingt dich niemand real ID zu benutzen, dass mit dem sinnlose thread öffnet klappt ja auch hier ganz gut.


----------



## Kalistes (10. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> was hat den realid und facebook bitte mit meinem wow spiel zu tun? wayne offizielle foren



Das hat was mit Design-Philosophie von Activision zu tun. Die wollen kein MMORPG mehr, die wollen Social-Networking. Gibt genug Information darüber im Netz, Aussagen von Kotick selbst, Presseberichte, etc.!


----------



## Jester (10. Juli 2010)

Kalistes schrieb:


> Das hat was mit Design-Philosophie von Activision zu tun. Die wollen kein MMORPG mehr, die wollen Social-Networking. Gibt genug Information darüber im Netz, Aussagen von Kotick selbst, Presseberichte, etc.!




Dann link doch bitte mal all diese Quellen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man Man Man, was hier heut wieder für Clowns unterwegs sind...
Und auch zum Thema Facebookanbindung bleibt mein altbekannter Satz:
Es ist unangebracht und lächerlich, sich über freiwillige Zusatzfeatures aufzuregen.


----------



## Jester (10. Juli 2010)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## LaVerne (10. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Dann link doch bitte mal all diese Quellen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf die Schnelle nur zwei:

KOTICK: _So we're at this point where video games are now becoming true mainstream forms of entertainment, whether it's the physical interface, what they're doing at Microsoft, or what we do with Guitar Hero. The social networking, the social interaction, these things are really driving the mass market adoption of video games. _
http://findarticles....n54064475/pg_2/

Vor knapp einem Jahr:

_A true online destination platform, Battlenet will become the foundation for connecting the tens of millions of members of the Blizzard community in a social gaming network across all Blizzard's future games. This will begin with World of Warcraft and Starcraft 2._
http://www.starcraft...ws/view/?id=240

Mike Morhaime (jupp, der Geschäftsführer von Blizzard) ergänzt:

_In addition to supporting tournaments, rankings, and multi-player game matching for Starcraft 2 and future Blizzard games, the next generation of Battlenet will add social networking features [...] 
_
Noch einmal herausgehoben: "The social networking, the social interaction, these things are really driving the mass market adoption of video games."



> Man Man Man, was hier heut wieder für Clowns unterwegs sind...



Dieser Flame bringt jetzt genau was?



> Und auch zum Thema Facebookanbindung bleibt mein altbekannter Satz:
> Es ist unangebracht und lächerlich, sich über freiwillige Zusatzfeatures aufzuregen.



Wo warst Du die letzten Tage? Wirklich _freiwillig_ wird trotz des derzeitigen kleinen Triumphes diese Anbindung nicht werden. Im Endeffekt wird sie natürlich völlig optional bleiben: Entweder Du nutzt es oder spielst kein Activision-Blizzard-Spiel. "Optional" ist für Blizzard ein sehr weit gefasster Begriff, wie man erst sehr kürzlich erleben durfte...


----------



## Cois (10. Juli 2010)

Also ganz Friede, Freude Eierkuchen wird es nicht sein.... es werden sicher einige gehn... und das sie alle wieder zurück kommen ist ein Mythos. Ich selbst habe vor noch ein wenig in Cataclysm hinein zu spielen und dann zu einem anderen MMORPG zu wechseln.... habe momentan 3 in Aussicht. Das hat aber weniger mit dem Addon als mit der Allgemeinen Firmen Politik von Blizz/ Acti zu tun... 

Aber um zur umfrage zu kommen... ich denke nicht das die abwanderungsrate höher als 10 % sein wird... Maximalst 20%, und alles unter 10% wird früher oder später von Neukunden aufgefüllt werden


----------



## Kalistes (10. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Dann link doch bitte mal all diese Quellen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Clown bist wohl eher selbst, unfähig dich zu informieren, aber andere beleidigen.

Hier mal für dich, falls du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist:

http://www.teamliqui...topic_id=128252

http://content.usato...starcraft-ii-/1

http://eu.blizzard.c...ses.html?100505

Und noch ein schöner Post von Merlin1971 aus dem Forum des BFDI:

https://www.bfdi.bun...ntlichen/page10

Aber ich eigentlich sollte ich dich in deiner Traumwelt belassen. Das ist schon nicht mehr naiv, das ist schon Vorsatz. 


Edit: Bin Spieler seit Anfang 2005 und hatte immer Spaß in WoW, aber man muss auch mal hinter die Kulissen blicken.


----------



## DerHutmacher (10. Juli 2010)

10% gehen, 50% kommen wieder, die, die mit wotlk aufgehört haben


----------



## Jester (10. Juli 2010)

Die meisten der von euch genannten Quellen kannte ich bereits und sie bestärken mich in meiner Aussage die Kritik an freiwilligen Zusatzfeatures betreffend.
Ja, Activision-Blizzard plant eine Art Social Networking für Gamer aufzubauen, ja, sie haben gesehen, das dort wahrscheinlich die Zukunft des Internets liegt, ja, sie wollen unsere Daten haben und mit ihnen Geld scheffeln, ja, das ist auch in meinen Augen eine Sauerei.
Aber sie verpflichten einen nicht, seine Daten über RealID, Battlenet-Social-Network-Dingens oder eben den Forennick preiszugeben.
Und als sie es eben neulich ankündigten, uns genau dazu zu zwingen, hagelte es  Proteste und sie ruderten zurück.

Solange es freiwillig bleibt, kann Blizzard veranstalten was sie wollen. Und in keiner Zeile kündigen die Herren von Activision an, uns zu all diesen Dingen zwingen zu wollen. 
Folglich ist dieser ganze Troubel darum obsulet und unangebracht.

Und sobald auch nur eines dieser Features verpflichtend eingeführt wird, dann wird man vor der Entscheidung stehen, ob man deren Games weiterzockt oder nicht.


----------



## Zeichner (10. Juli 2010)

Es gibt immer welche die gegen neuerungen sind -.- schätze 9% etwa gehen


----------



## skipp88 (10. Juli 2010)

Also für mich steht fest, sowie Diablo 3 drausen is, wars das mit WoW. Spiele nun seit der Beta WoW und hab mir ab und zu mal ne Pause gegönnt. Werd mir Cataclysm kaufen, in alle Gemütlichkeit lvln, neue Rasse anzoggen und dann halt die Zeit vertreiben mit Wow bis ja bis endlich Diablo 3 da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2010)

Jetzt da in Sachen Klarnamenpflicht im Forum zurückgerudert wurde, änder ich meine Meinung...nich zwischen 0 und 10% sondern unter 0% hören auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Allein die Frage "Was denkt ihr, wie viele ...?" ist dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ehrlich: wen juckts, was wir denken? Wir stellen ja nicht mal ALLE user dar   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Juckt Blizzard sicher auch nicht, da mit jedem Addon mehr Spieler hinzukamen ^^ Und Blizzard ist's sicher auch völlig wumpe, ob nun ein einzelner Spieler gleich 2 Accounts hat, weil er 20 Chars auf einem Server haben will, oder ob 2 Spieler je eine Karte kaufen. Hauptsache sie kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und glaub mir, allein die Statistiken sagen genug aus - nämlich dass all das "mimimi, Blizzard soooo dooof, ich hör auf, weil eh sinnlos bla blub" nicht ernst zu nehmen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thread überflüssig - wie all die anderen in diese Richtung auch.


----------



## dedennis (10. Juli 2010)

wieso sollten leute aufhören? ich kenn immer mehr die anfangen!


----------



## Sarvan (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn bei jemandem keine psychische Abhängigkeit besteht (bzw. man einfach spielt obwohls eigentlich keinen Spaß macht) und nur zum Fun spielt UND Cata so wie wotlk wird dann wird es nach 2-3 Monaten Spielzeit sehr langweilig werden. Ich denke, dass es weniger werden...


----------



## gehix (10. Juli 2010)

Also zum einen.. aufhören werden sicherlich welche. Fangen auch wieder neue an. Hält sich eigentlich immer die Waage. Und von % zu sprechen ist ziemlich heavy. Auch wenn jetzt (nur ein Beispiel) 1000 Leute aufhören sollten. Das ist im ganzen aller WOW Spieler nen Tropfen auf nem heißen Stein. Davon abgesehen, dass es niemals 1000 sein werden ^^.

Das die Epics alle unbrauchbar werden. Jop. Könnt doch nen Blick in die Buffed Cataclysm Database werfen. Grüne Teile mitm I-Level von 270 und aufwärts ^^.
Sicher werden die ersten Level das ein oder andere Item noch beibehalten, aber spätestens dann, wird sicherlich alles ausgetauscht.

Gutes Beispiel: Als der Live Stream hier die Tage auf Buffed lief, konnte man aus Herr Bergmanns Druiden Sicht schön sehen, dass nen Quest Item (Grün) richtige krasse +Werte hatte, gegenüber seinem T10 (was auch immer) gesockelten Epic ^^.

Wie immer, Flames über mich oder den Beitrag bitte per PM..

Gehix.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (10. Juli 2010)

Hakuna Matata


----------



## Natsa (10. Juli 2010)

ich hab net wegem addon aufgehört eher der grund war das man keinen raid mehr machn konnten ohne das wörter wie huso, spast, noob,usw gefallen sin un nach nem wipe glei der halbe raid wegwahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (10. Juli 2010)

reihenfolge man in welcher ist egal nicht ich denke dass es wöter in einem satz benutzt die.


----------



## Rise Above (10. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Die Reaktionen der CM s in allen Blizzforen zeigen deutlich das eine riesige Account Kündigungswelle im Gang ist.Alleine im US Forum über 1200 Seiten zu dem Thema.Neue Posts bezüglich Account Kündigung werden umgehend gelöscht und der Ersteller bekommt einen Perma Bann.
> Alleine dies ist schon ein Grund seinen Account zu kündigen.
> Kurzfristig ist mit 500000 Kündigungen zu rechen *,in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten ca 3 bis 4 Mio* sollte Blizz die real id und die Facebookanbindung nicht wieder rückgängig machen.



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Ich finde das Geheule wegen diesem OH MY GAWT ER KENNT MEINEN REAL NAMEN-Scheiß vollkommen dumm. Genau diese Leute sind meistens bei Facebook, irgendeinem VZ oder sonstigen "lolo das bin ich ich brauch attention"-Seiten angemeldet. Ich persönlich schätze, dass WoW maximal 250.000 Spieler verlieren wird wegen "oh ich schließ mich dem Mainstream an und hab an sich keine eigene Meinung". Und die meisten dieser Spieler werden zurückkommen und dann sagen, naja ist doch nicht so schlimm, weil die einfach schon zu süchtig sind und sich an sonst zu wenigem in Ihrem Leben erfreuen können, zumindest nicht so sehr wie an WoW.

Außerdem wird Blizzard durch Cataclysm sehr viele alte Zocker wiederholen, auch wenn nicht für unbedingt lange, in meinem Freundeskreis aus Ex-WoW-Zockern sind schon 6 Leute die zurückkommen um sich das anzuschauen und ich denke 3 von 6 werden bleiben, das heißt ich schätze den Rückfluss an Ex-Spielern durch Cata auf 50%, heißt, es kommen wohl viele Spiele wieder, keine Ahnung wie viele aber ich schätze sie auf 1 Million.

Also keine Sorge, Ihr werdet Blizzard mit Eurem Geweine nicht schaden, es ist Ihnen vollkommen egal ob der Hans um die Ecke kein WoW mehr spielt, da die anderen Peters um die Ecke wiederkommen.


----------



## Valdarr (10. Juli 2010)

Rise schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Ich finde das Geheule wegen diesem OH MY GAWT ER KENNT MEINEN REAL NAMEN-Scheiß vollkommen dumm. Genau diese Leute sind meistens bei Facebook, irgendeinem VZ oder sonstigen "lolo das bin ich ich brauch attention"-Seiten angemeldet. Ich persönlich schätze, dass WoW maximal 250.000 Spieler verlieren wird wegen "oh ich schließ mich dem Mainstream an und hab an sich keine eigene Meinung". Und die meisten dieser Spieler werden zurückkommen und dann sagen, naja ist doch nicht so schlimm, weil die einfach schon zu süchtig sind und sich an sonst zu wenigem in Ihrem Leben erfreuen können, zumindest nicht so sehr wie an WoW.
> 
> Außerdem wird Blizzard durch Cataclysm sehr viele alte Zocker wiederholen, auch wenn nicht für unbedingt lange, in meinem Freundeskreis aus Ex-WoW-Zockern sind schon 6 Leute die zurückkommen um sich das anzuschauen und ich denke 3 von 6 werden bleiben, das heißt ich schätze den Rückfluss an Ex-Spielern durch Cata auf 50%, heißt, es kommen wohl viele Spiele wieder, keine Ahnung wie viele aber ich schätze sie auf 1 Million.
> 
> Also keine Sorge, Ihr werdet Blizzard mit Eurem Geweine nicht schaden, es ist Ihnen vollkommen egal ob der Hans um die Ecke kein WoW mehr spielt, da die anderen Peters um die Ecke wiederkommen.



Naja die die aufhören machen das wohl kaum alle weil wegen Mainstream. Ich hör nichtmal wegen der Forenänderung auf, sondern eher wegen der "optionalen" Features die da noch kommen. Sry aber Spyware schaufelt mir kein Spiel auf den Rechner und schon garnet wenn die noch mies programmiert wird von Microsoft. (siehe Absatz 16 wars glaub ich in den Ami 'AGBs. 

Worauf ich eher mal gespannt bin ist die Zeit nach den Umstellungen auf Real-ID und die Software von Massive Inc. .

Weil ich schon glaube das viele die gerade nicht bei Facebook sind und die Firmenpolitik von Blizz immernoch nicht gutheissen nunmehr erst Recht in den Nischen MMos rumrennen und gegen WoW schiessen. Ob das nun für die Akzeptanz von WoW in der Gesellschaft so förderlich ist auf Dauer bleibt abzuwarten.

In Zukunft heisst es dann teilweise nicht mehr :" Guck mal der spielt WoW wasn Nerd" sondern wohl auch teilweise "Guck mal der spielt WoW und lässt alles mit sich machen bzw. der ist also auch bei Facebook und Co.". Das auch bisherige Gegner von MMos das übernehmen werden ist bei den bisher verfassten negative Artikeln zu den letzten Entwicklungen teilweise ebenfalls zu erwarten.

Für mich jedenfalls hat Blizz... und der Aufruhr eher dafür gesorgt uns wieder weiter ins gesellschaftliche Abseits zu schiessen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Juli 2010)

Rise schrieb:


> Also keine Sorge, Ihr werdet Blizzard mit Eurem Geweine nicht schaden, es ist Ihnen vollkommen egal ob der Hans um die Ecke kein WoW mehr spielt, da die anderen Peters um die Ecke wiederkommen.



Aha, deshalb hat der Morhaine auch einen offenen Brief an die Com geschrieben und erklärt, daß man doch nicht nur mit seinem Realnamen posten kann.

Aber in einem geb ich dir Recht, auf Geweine werden sie wohl nicht reagiert haben, sondern auf die sachlichen Argumente in den offiziellen Foren.


----------



## Valdarr (10. Juli 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Aha, deshalb hat der Morhaine auch einen offenen Brief an die Com geschrieben und erklärt, daß man doch nicht nur mit seinem Realnamen posten kann.
> 
> Aber in einem geb ich dir Recht, auf Geweine werden sie wohl nicht reagiert haben, sondern auf die sachlichen Argumente in den offiziellen Foren.



Das hast du falsch verstanden. Es ging nicht darum ob da auf uns gehört wurde, sondern schlicht das es ihnen nicht schadet, weil für jeden der aufhört ein neuer parat steht. 

Seh ich zwar nicht ganz so, aber viele haben heute ja auch nicht bloss 1 Acc etc.. Denk daher auch das es ihnen nicht allzu weh tun wird.


----------



## Synus (10. Juli 2010)

Also, wenn ich eins nicht verstehen kann, dann ist es, dass sich alle drüber aufregen, dass alle ihre hart erarbeiteten Items ersetzt werden. 
Ein paar Gründe, warum man sich nicht aufregen soll.
1. Es war bis jetzt bei jedem Addon so. Also sollte jeder sich bewusst gewesen sein, dass sein Equip nicht ewig dauert. 
2. Man spielt WoW, weil man Ziele im Spiel erreichen möchte (bei vielen ist es Equip). Würde man nicht belohnt werden, fehlt Motivation ( Man denke hier auch an Spieler die bei Cata Release nicht full T10 sind)
3. Würde man T10 bis in den T11 Content tragen können, würde man ohne jede Herausforderung durch die neuen Gebiete rushen. Anders herum, wenn die Mobs stärker wären, wäre es für Neulinge sehr anstrengend und frustrierend dort zu questen.
4. Dadurch, dass es nur 5 lvl sind, steigt auch das Item lvl pro Stufe schneller. Ein 81er Item ist nicht ein mit einem 71 er Item zu vergleichen. 
5. Auch wenn das Item von den Stats her besser ist, so gibt es immernoch Sockel und Setboni, die ein T10 set besser machen. Man wird am Anfang trotzdem merken, dass man vieles Onehittet, bis sich das ausgleicht.


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn so nen Quatsch? die haben letzens erst in dem Buffedinterview gesagt das der Anstieg langsam gehalten wird (kein genauer Wortlaut)



Ne das stimmt schon so ungefähr,es wurde gesagt das man zb t 10 schon sehr früh austauschen wird weil die neue Meisterschaft auf den items so gut ist und die ja nur auf den cata items drauf ist und nicht auf den alten item(Bc,Wotlk usw)


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Die Reaktionen der CM s in allen Blizzforen zeigen deutlich das eine riesige Account Kündigungswelle im Gang ist.Alleine im US Forum über 1200 Seiten zu dem Thema.Neue Posts bezüglich Account Kündigung werden umgehend gelöscht und der Ersteller bekommt einen Perma Bann.
> Alleine dies ist schon ein Grund seinen Account zu kündigen.
> Kurzfristig ist mit 500000 Kündigungen zu rechen ,in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten ca 3 bis 4 Mio sollte Blizz die real id und die Facebookanbindung nicht wieder rückgängig machen.



Das welche ihren acc kündigen kann durchaus sein aber wie geschrieben kommen die auch wieder aber....3 bis 4 Mille kündigungen in 2-3 Monaten??? Oje ich hoffe da glaubst du nicht wirklich dran.Wenn uns wow eines gezeigt hat dann das die leute zwar erst meckern und mal ne zeit aufhören zu Spielen aber dann doch zurück zu wow kommen von daher macht euch da mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Blizzard hat ein Abkommen mit Facebook und dort hin kommen auch deine Daten.Du findest einen interessanten Job und bewirbst dich.Der Personalchef dort hasst Gamer und googelt mit deinen Bewerbungsdaten .Na klingelts?
> 
> Ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter musste das googeln schon über sich ergehen lassen,ich glaub nicht dass du sowas gern hast:
> 
> http://solean.blog.d...wipple-8927339/



Omg,das mit Facebook ist rein optional,also keine Sorge das jeder jetzt deine Daten sehen kann.Immer diese Panikmache,schlimm sowas.


----------



## xScar (10. Juli 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Wenn bei jemandem keine psychische Abhängigkeit besteht (bzw. man einfach spielt obwohls eigentlich keinen Spaß macht) und nur zum Fun spielt UND Cata so wie wotlk wird dann wird es nach 2-3 Monaten Spielzeit sehr langweilig werden. Ich denke, dass es weniger werden...



naja lich king war auch nich nach 3 monaten langweilig weil es wird imma was neues kommt oder denkste jetz kommt das addon und es wird nie wider was neues in wow kommen ?


----------



## Duselette (10. Juli 2010)

oO:

bessere Items als mit der vorigen Erweiterung
Änderungen an Talenten, Klassen und Fähigkeiten
neue Völkrer, neue Klassenkombinationen
überarbeitete Gebiete, neue Quest, neues Design
Fliegen in Azeroth
neue Dungeons, mehr CC erwünscht, neue Raids, anderes ID-System
NENENE! Das sind mir zu viele positive Änderungen! Ich will auf dem ausgelutschten Content von WotLK, BC und Vanilla stehen bleiben (btw: Vanilla war so oder so am besten! hauptsachen keine Veränderung).


----------



## crewean (10. Juli 2010)

och leute was soll das denn...

Mal ehrlich, so ein kack sinnloser Thread wie dieser kommt echt bei jeder Änderung was WoW angeht...

Nochmal zum mitschreiben:

1) Die Thematik interessiert wirklich KEINEN

2) Es wird fast NIEMAND mit WoW aufhören. Es haben fast keine bei BC aufgehört, bei wotlk auch nicht, beim Fraktionswechsel auch nicht etc. die Spielerzahl ist immer noch bei über 11 Millionen.


WARUM zur Hölle muss man immer noch sowas posten ? Guckt man sich die Spielerzahlen mal an sieht man doch, dass sie kontinuierlich steigt, wie kommt man da bitte auf solche Spekulationen ? Mein Gott...


Des weiteren: Real ID ist abgeschafft und auch der Pfad der Titanen wird ansatzweise wieder im neuen Talent und Mastery System aufgegriffen, aber es gibt ja immer was zu heulen.
Wie immer schreit jeder wie kacke alles ist und am Ende geht doch keiner, Leute macht euch doch nicht immer so lächerlich




EDIT:


> Die Reaktionen der CM s in allen Blizzforen zeigen deutlich das eine riesige Account Kündigungswelle im Gang ist.Alleine im US Forum über 1200 Seiten zu dem Thema.Neue Posts bezüglich Account Kündigung werden umgehend gelöscht und der Ersteller bekommt einen Perma Bann.
> Alleine dies ist schon ein Grund seinen Account zu kündigen.
> Kurzfristig ist mit 500000 Kündigungen zu rechen ,*in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Monaten ca 3 bis 4 Mio sollte Blizz die real id und die Facebookanbindung nicht wieder rückgängig machen.*



Von dem geistigen Dünnschiss hätte ich gern mal eine Quelle. Auf sowas kann man doch wirklich nur kommen wenn man...ach was reg ich mich eigentlich auf.


----------



## schmetti (10. Juli 2010)

Hüüülfe dat wow dem laufen die Spieler davon, die werden deinen Thread geschlossen haben weil brrr....uhhhblööööö...blaaaablub.

Es hören immer Spieler auf , aber es fangen auch wieder welche an. Daher ist die umfrage überflüssig.
Oder warum sollten jetzt überproportional viele Spieler ihren Acc Kündigen ? 

Du bekommst jetzt viele wow punkte damit du nie nicht alleine Spielen musst ^^


----------



## Baumnuss (10. Juli 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Omg,das mit Facebook ist rein optional,also keine Sorge das jeder jetzt deine Daten sehen kann.Immer diese Panikmache,schlimm sowas.



Deine RL Angaben sind doch schon längst bei Facebook und Massive ,guck einfach mal beim nächsten Patch beim einloggen den Text durch den du scheinbar jedesmal ungelesen abhaken tust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crewean (10. Juli 2010)

Baumnuss schrieb:


> Deine RL Angaben sind doch schon längst bei Facebook und Massive ,guck einfach mal beim nächsten Patch beim einloggen den Text durch den du scheinbar jedesmal ungelesen abhaken tust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Wie krank müssen die Leute sein, die in einer Welt leben wo sie vor jeder RL Angabe Panik kriegen wie sonst was ? Das mit Bashiok ist ein Fall der schockiert, okay, aber wer interessiert sich schon für Peter irgendwas aus irgendeinem Dorf ? 
In was für eine Welt lebt ihr wo ihr schiss habt dass einer euch ausspioniert ? 

Wenn jemand tatsächlich etwas über euch herausfinden wollen würde, könnte er das auch 100% ohne Facebook.


----------



## Slayer01 (10. Juli 2010)

DADADDADDAADADAAD


----------



## crewean (10. Juli 2010)

Slayer01 schrieb:


> DADADDADDAADADAAD




Mit ABSTAND einer der wenigen sinnvollen Beiträge in diesem Thread


----------



## Valdarr (10. Juli 2010)

crewean schrieb:


> Wie krank müssen die Leute sein, die in einer Welt leben wo sie vor jeder RL Angabe Panik kriegen wie sonst was ? Das mit Bashiok ist ein Fall der schockiert, okay, aber wer interessiert sich schon für Peter irgendwas aus irgendeinem Dorf ?
> In was für eine Welt lebt ihr wo ihr schiss habt dass einer euch ausspioniert ?
> 
> Wenn jemand tatsächlich etwas über euch herausfinden wollen würde, könnte er das auch 100% ohne Facebook.



und was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen das ich und andere nicht möchten das unsere Daten da landen?

Es gibt durchaus Leute die das nicht wollen und sich nie bei Facebook und Co anmelden wollten. Nu sind die Daten aber da und du kannst nichts mehr daran machen. 
Der Rotz von Massive ist zur Marktanalyse und nein ich und andere wollen daran nicht teilnehmen. 

Wie gesagt es hören welche auf, es kommen welche wieder und es kommen neue. Ich gehöre zu ersterem und dabei bleibts auch. 
Wo du Recht hast ist das Facebook nicht nötig ist, aber für den Otto Normalo machts vieles leichter.


----------



## Pusillin (10. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich, wieso der Tread immernoch im Forenticker ist, regt mich echt auf.
Kaum Diskussionsgrundlage, reine, sinnlose und unbegründete Spekulationen.

Also,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
/push


----------



## Tsukasu (10. Juli 2010)

Zurück zum Thema,
als ich glaube das mit Cata mehr leute kommen. Der einzige unterschied ist das es vl dan weniger leute auf der hordenseite und mehr auf die ally seite. Warum kann sich ja jeder denken oder? (Worgen)


----------



## Victor Van Doom (10. Juli 2010)

[Sarkasmus]
Ich habe einmal alle Faktoren berechnet und bin zum Ergebnis gekommen, dass genau 473,1258 (Vierhundertdreiundsiebzig komma EinsZweiFünfAcht) Spieler aufhören werden.

Das ist genau dass, vor dem die Mayas versucht haben uns zu warnen. 2011 wird die Welt (von Warcraft) untergenen.
The End is Near!!!

[/Sarkasmus]


----------



## Totebone (10. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub ja das die sache mit dem Echten Namen im Forum nur was war, damit die Internet Presse auf der ganzen Welt ganz viel über WoW schreibt, gibs ne bessere und güstigere Werbung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Zurück zum Thema,
> als ich glaube das mit Cata mehr leute kommen. Der einzige unterschied ist das es vl dan weniger leute auf der hordenseite und mehr auf die ally seite. Warum kann sich ja jeder denken oder? (Worgen)


Das hat man zu BC auch gedacht mit den B11, nach ein paar Monaten hatte sich das wieder eingependelt.
Und Goblins sind eh genauso geil wie Worgen <.<


----------



## Terminsel (10. Juli 2010)

crewean schrieb:


> Wie krank müssen die Leute sein, die in einer Welt leben wo sie vor jeder RL Angabe Panik kriegen wie sonst was ? Das mit Bashiok ist ein Fall der schockiert, okay, aber wer interessiert sich schon für Peter irgendwas aus irgendeinem Dorf ?
> In was für eine Welt lebt ihr wo ihr schiss habt dass einer euch ausspioniert ?
> 
> Wenn jemand tatsächlich etwas über euch herausfinden wollen würde, könnte er das auch 100% ohne Facebook.



Woran liegt es eigentlich, dass ihr, die ihr nicht unserer Meinung seid, immer gleich ausfallend werdet?

Es geht auch nicht um Schiss. Es geht um Prinzipien. Aber jemand, der sowas postet kennt den Begriff vermutlich nicht einmal.


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema,
> als ich glaube das mit Cata mehr leute kommen. Der einzige unterschied ist das es vl dan weniger leute auf der hordenseite und mehr auf die ally seite. Warum kann sich ja jeder denken oder? (Worgen)



Wäre auf unserem Server dufte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich wieder BGs, ohne dass man als Hordler 2,5 h aufs Arathibecken warten muss   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (10. Juli 2010)

immer diese aufhör thema im forum....


----------



## Tinkerballa (10. Juli 2010)

immer diese panikmacherei xD

also ich freu mich auf cata. ich wollt schon immer nen hunter spielen, und das was ich bisher vom startgebiet der worgen gesehen habe, macht zumindest mir lust auf mehr. kanns kaum erwarten, das cata endlich da ist^^


----------



## Pyrodimi (12. Juli 2010)

Wie sie aufmal alles schiss haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr seid witzig....hat doch eh scho jeder Hanswurst eure Daten was gackt ihr euch ins Hemd?
Was soll auch scho passieren damit...n bisschen personalisierte Werbung, der ein oder andre Versuch euch reinzulgen...also nix was ihr net scho seid Geburtan im Postkasten oder im Internet nicht auch so schon erlebt habt..
Ein großteil des Internets finanziert sich halt durch Werbung und Daten, mein Gott..sollen sie doch wissen wer ich bin und was ich surfe, bei Millionen Nutzern anonymisiere ich mich doch automatisch selbst, indem ich einfach in der Masse untergehe....
Diese ganze Panikmache von wegen Datenschutz und so..das sind n paar Spinner die sich damit wichtig machen..und der Ottonormaluser glaubt tatsächlich noch den Schmarrn den diese "Vereine" verzapfen. Wenn im Supermarkt wo diese Gewinnspiele mit dem tollen Auto stehen, wo sind da die tollen Datenschützer? Da werden sämtliche Daten offiziel verkauft...

Wenn ich schon höre Angst das man bei einen Bewerbungsgespräch abgelehnt wird...
Wer beim Bewerbungsgespräch ordentlich auftritt udn wo vom ersten Gespräch sympathie da ist, wird keiner sagen: Du spielst WOW, du bisst n Suchti dich nehmen wir nicht..
Klar, wenn einer mit einer HipHop-Arsch frisst Hose - Hose da reinkommt und anfängt: Jo alda, bin ma fett krass der killa für den job....dann würd ich als Personalchef alles durchforsten um möglichst viele Gründe zu finden den nicht einzustellen.
also echt mal Leute....schaltet doch endlich mal das Hirn wieder ein..

Ausserdem hat das gar nix mit dem Thema zu tun..warum sollte man aufhören WoW zu spielen nur weil man mit ner eindeutigen ID Freunde adden KANN oder ev im offiziellen Forum nur mit richtigen Namen posten könnte...
Dann spiel ich doch weiter WoW, nutze das Forum nicht, und adde Spieler wie gewohnt nur als Chars in die FL....

Ihr tut echt so als obs euch schon peinlich wär das ihr das Spiel spielt, aber dann frage ich mich..warum spielt ihrs noch?


----------



## Gatax (12. Juli 2010)

E-Mail an Blizz ist raus mit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ-u16pOfDU


----------



## LaVerne (12. Juli 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon höre Angst das man bei einen Bewerbungsgespräch abgelehnt wird...
> Wer beim Bewerbungsgespräch ordentlich auftritt udn wo vom ersten Gespräch sympathie da ist, wird keiner sagen: Du spielst WOW, du bisst n Suchti dich nehmen wir nicht..



Du kommst nicht mal bis zum Vorstellungsgespräch in bestimmten Bereichen, wenn per Internet-Recherche festgestellt wird, daß Du WoW spielst. Gerade in der IT-Branche sollte man tunlichst vermeiden, allzu persönliche Daten bei Facebook und Konsorten anzugeben (selbst die Angabe, daß man aktiv Fußball spielt, kann ausreichen, daß ein Mitbewerber, von denen es genügend gibt, den Job bekommt - erhöhte Ausfälle durch Verletzungsgefahr heißt dann die Begründung!).

Käme die Real-ID, würde es im Zweifelsfall sogar reichen, daß ein Namensvetter dort postet. In manchen Bereichen - gerade bei den großen Unternehmen, die Hunderte von Bewerbungen bekommen - wird gnadenlos aussortiert.

Soviel zum Thema "Hirn einschalten". Man muß hier nicht großartig nachdenken, sondern sich nur mit den Hansels aus dem Personalbüro unterhalten, wie deren Auswahl von Bewerbern zustande kommt.


----------



## Thunderhand (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe mir gerade das aktuelle video angeschaut, in dem die alten gebiete nochmal gezeigt werden- ich bin auch seit anfang dabei, also seit 5 jahren. und ich habe mir neue videos von cata angesehen. wenn dun morogh geändert wird, das wunderschöne schneegebiet, dann bin ich weg, wegen dieser gebiete, so auch dschungel und elwyn spiele ich wow, wenn ich autobahnen und kriege will, dann spiele ich was anderes. ich sehe mir das mal nach einemviertel jahr bei jemandem an, aber was ich bisher sehe ist nur eines, bunt oder dunkel und häßlich.ich würde definitiv wieder einen neuen start von wow wie es war bevorzugen. die meisten, die ich kenne denken genau so. blizzard setzt nur auf geld, denen sind kunden so egal wie der bundesregierung die wähler. ein durchstarten von classic ja, eine entscheidung, ob man updaten will ja, aber dieses mal lasse ichmich nicht nochmal locken, zumal das spiel nicht mehr das sein wird, wofür ich zahle. ich hasste schon motorräder und flugzeuge, autobahnen sind mir zu viel. dazu die ekelhaften neuen chars und alles spielt im dunklen, nein danke. ich will entspannen und schöne dinge sehen, wenn ich geld ausgebe nicht für spiele, die an horrorfilme erinnern. und genau das wird durch die veränderung aller gebiete geschehen, das ist es einfach nicht wert. es gibt noch andere spiele, allods ist zum beispiel schön oder rom, und auch perfect world sind wunderschön. wenigstens sind diese spiele nicht kaputt-gehäßlicht, inzwischen ist mir dazu mein geld wirklich zu schade.


----------



## StrangeInside (14. Juli 2010)

@ Thunderhand hm, ich versuche gerade ernsthaft einen sinn zwischen deinem post und dem thema hier zu finden, aber es gelingt mir irgendwie nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also klar es geht ums aufhören aber die sachen die du dabei anbringst sind schon seltsam.. also sprich zb fahrzeuge und co gab es schon seit wc3 in der lore, und alles horrorlike?! nur weil worgen nun spielbar werden? kA aber für mich sind die optisch noch zu niedlich und wuschelig um mit den echten wow worgen mithalten zu können. und nen spiel ab 12 ist kaum horrorartig bis auf vll 1-2 gebiete und vll das labor von Unterstadt, aber diese kann man ja auch meiden^^..

naja egal, nimms mir nicht übel aber dein post klingt als wäre hello kitty online eher was für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

nee schluss, genug geflamt zumal es hier zu 95% um die Real ID änderung ging stat um irgendwelche horrorszenarien,

ich muss dazu sagen das ich froh bin das sie das mit dem forum wieder umgeändert haben.. der rest ist mir egal denn werbe firmen kommen auch anders an e-mail adressen oder Namen. und ob da nu eine mail mehr im spam ordner landet oder nicht soll mich auch nicht stören.. gestört hätte mich nur das spieler xy unbekannt meinen namen liest.. ok kann mir ja eigentlich auch egal sein, aber ich möchte entscheiden dürfen wem ich meinen namen sage und wem nicht wenn es um "normale" mitmenschen geht.


----------



## Loina (14. Juli 2010)

so länger das thema bequatscht wird,desto beschiessener wird es lese seite 1,da geht es ums aufhören!!!

lese die letzte seite  real id? ausspionieren? maya weltuntergang?

merkt ihr was?

der threadersteller sollte sowieso auf der stelle,in den arsch getreten werden.

Leute zockt doch einfach dieses game,und fertig was intressieren euch die anderen?

wem intressiert es wer wann wie wo aufhört?

bin schon 5 jahre dabei,in wow doch solche fragen sind mir nie in den sinn gekommen.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Juli 2010)

Matsu91 schrieb:


> Es wird keiner aufhören weil die dann die aufgehört haben  eh nach einer Weile dann doch wieder zurück zu WoW kommen werden xD



So war es bisher bei jeder Expansion und so wird es auch jetzt wieder sein. Selbst Weiner wie der TE schalten dann von Heul- auf Freudentränen um um kommen wieder.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Juli 2010)

Matsu91 schrieb:


> Es wird keiner aufhören weil die dann die aufgehört haben  eh nach einer Weile dann doch wieder zurück zu WoW kommen werden xD



So war es bisher bei jeder Expansion und so wird es auch jetzt wieder sein. Selbst Weiner wie der TE schalten dann von Heul- auf Freudentränen um um kommen wieder.


----------



## xontroulis (14. Juli 2010)

Je mehr ich ueber cata erfahre, desto sicherer bin ich mir das Leute aufhoeren werden. Man muss sich nur die neuen Talentbaeume ansehen. WoW moechte den absoluten Einheitsbrei schaffen, jeder den gleichen spec, den gleichen damage und den gleichen support. 
Jetzt werden sicher wieder einige heulen und sagen wen juckt es hoer doch auf und blablabla..ich finde es jedoch einfach nur schade, dass ein eigentlich so tolles Spiel zerstoert wird und der content aufs gefarme von items reduziert wird, wobei das ilvl sich durch contentpatchs immer weiter steigert. Statt das sie sich mal darum kuemmern, das die chars indiviedueller gestaltet werden koennen und nicht jeder nach 2 Wochen raiden fast gleich aussieht, kuemmern die sich nur darum die Gegend etwas zu veraendern. woooow IF und SW sehen nun anders aus, total geil. Aber bringt das Spielspass? ok man erfreut sich vielleicht 3 Stunden daran das die Staedte mal anders aussehen, aber danach will man sich mit seinem Char beschaeftigen und da ist alles einfach so oede geblieben wie immer.


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Juli 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn so nen Quatsch? die haben letzens erst in dem Buffedinterview gesagt das der Anstieg langsam gehalten wird (kein genauer Wortlaut)



Manchmal frage ich mich doch wirklich wie dieses gefährliche Halbwissen in die Welt und unter die Menschen getragen wird.

Um es kurz zu fassen: du liegst falsch.

Aber jetzt frage mich bitte nicht nach einer Quelle. Unzählige Beta Videos haben den starken Verfall der Gegenstände bereits dokumentiert und bestätigt.

Danke.


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Je mehr ich ueber cata erfahre, desto sicherer bin ich mir das Leute aufhoeren werden. Man muss sich nur die neuen Talentbaeume ansehen. WoW moechte den absoluten Einheitsbrei schaffen, jeder den gleichen spec, den gleichen damage und den gleichen support.
> Jetzt werden sicher wieder einige heulen und sagen wen juckt es hoer doch auf und blablabla..ich finde es jedoch einfach nur schade, dass ein eigentlich so tolles Spiel zerstoert wird und der content aufs gefarme von items reduziert wird, wobei das ilvl sich durch contentpatchs immer weiter steigert. Statt das sie sich mal darum kuemmern, das die chars indiviedueller gestaltet werden koennen und nicht jeder nach 2 Wochen raiden fast gleich aussieht, kuemmern die sich nur darum die Gegend etwas zu veraendern. woooow IF und SW sehen nun anders aus, total geil. Aber bringt das Spielspass? ok man erfreut sich vielleicht 3 Stunden daran das die Staedte mal anders aussehen, aber danach will man sich mit seinem Char beschaeftigen und da ist alles einfach so oede geblieben wie immer.



Yeah und heute sind die Talentbäume ja so individuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...wer erfolgreich raiden will läuft auch jetzt exakt mit der selben Skillung rum. Auch wenn's mir nicht gefällt es ist so, es wird sich nicht ändern...was sich allerdings durch die schlankeren Talentbäume ändern wird ist das Balancing, denn denn durch die (nennen wir es) "Spezialisierung" auf einen Talentbaum mit der Konsequenz dort den Baum bis zum letzten tier ausskillen zu müssen, verhindert extreme "Hybrid"-Skillungen die in bestimmten Bereichen Vorteile bringen, die aber nicht ausgeglichen werden können ohne "Spezialisten" damit wieder zu benachteiligen (die Bäume untereinander "anzugleichen" ist nun mal einfacher möglich).


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. Juli 2010)

Matsu91 schrieb:


> Es wird keiner aufhören weil die dann die aufgehört haben eh nach einer Weile dann doch wieder zurück zu WoW kommen werden xD



Wer einmal geht kommt einmal wieder und bleibt dann für immer weg.
Sobald jmd mal nicht nur rummotzt alla "das ist doof wenn das kommt geh ich" sondern das auch mal tut wären da schon so 10% weg. Blizz hat sehr schnell gemerkt das ein Großteil fast(Real-ID) alles mit sich machen lässt da sie sowieso nicht konsequent genug sind sich von ihrer "Gottheit" zu trennen


----------



## xontroulis (14. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt, langweiliger Einheitsbrei. Jeder soll alles gleich gut koennen. Ist ja super^^
Aber es ist schon traurig und mein "Vorposter" hat recht. Die meisten sind leider so abhaengig und anders, kann man diesen Zusatnd echt nicht beschreiben, dass sie sich nicht trennen koennen. Egal was kommt, man jammert immer nur und traut sich an nichts neues. 
Ich fuer meinen Teil bin nach den angekuedigten Zusammenlegungen wieder bei Aion und muss sagen, echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothus90 (14. Juli 2010)

Ich denke sogar das gegenteil wird eintreffen ... da die ganze welt neu überarbeitet wird werden sicher einige die mit wotlk aufgehört haben oder früher sich einen ruck geben um sich nochmal das "neue" wow anzusehn ... demnach denke ich das im gegenteil sogar noch einige user dazu kommen


----------



## cabcola2 (14. Juli 2010)

omg es werden mit sicherheit viele dazu kommen allein schon weil in asien das game bis jetzt erst bc hat und wenn da wotlk kommt boomt das nochma rein...


----------



## xontroulis (14. Juli 2010)

Genau es boomt 100% rein..lol. Mal ernst, viele sind ja auf WoW geiler als es die haertesten Fussballfans auf ihren Lieblingsverein sind, aber trotzdem kann doch keiner glauben jemand holt sich das Spiel um sich eine neue Landschaft anzuschauen. Youtube ftw^^
Und bei den Asiaten kannst du dir sicher sein, dass die nur schon wegen der Optik andere Spiele als wow bevorzugen, wenn sie mit dem Spiel nicht ihr Geld verdienen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Juli 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> man jammert immer nur


"man" jammert? Wer ist man? Ein paar kaputte Forenposter, nicht mal 0,1% der Spieler.


----------



## Traklar (14. Juli 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn so nen Quatsch? die haben letzens erst in dem Buffedinterview gesagt das der Anstieg langsam gehalten wird (kein genauer Wortlaut)



Es gibt mit 81 eine herstellbare Axt. Diese ist von den Stats her etwas besser als Schattengram, aber es fehlt der Waffe an Sockeln und den Procc. Von daher ist, wie du sagst Schattengram besser.


----------



## Kuya (15. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bezieht sich diese Frage auf die krassen Änderung mit Cataclym.
> Sei es Klassenänderung, generelle Änderung, übertriebene Items(mit 81 kann man Schattengram weg werfen), Real ID oder was auch immer.



Bei der Begründung sind von 100 Spielern die aufhören, 99 Paladine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum sollte man aufhören, wenn endlich wieder Balance ins Spiel einkehrt.
Warum dann ganz Wotlk durgehalten. xD

naja.. stört mich nicht sonderlich wenn die ganzen erscheinungen seit Wotlk mit Kata wieder verschwinden.

Meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (15. Juli 2010)

So viel können gar nicht mehr aufhören. Man bedenke, daß von den 12 Millionen verkauften Exemplaren 
1. über 4 aus dem anders strulturiertem asiatischen Markt kommen und vom eigenen Land her wohl immer noch nicht wieder spielen dürfen
2. von ca. 4 Millionen Käufern des Klassik-WoW vor der Scherbenwelt kaum noch jemand spielt
3. bleiben also ca. 4 Mio übrig, von denen der größere Teil wohl Leute sind, die aufhören, dann wieder 2-3 Monate spielen, wieder aufhören...
= sind also wohl deutlich unter 2 mio aktive Spieler (worauf die letzjährige Zusammenlegung der PvP-Cluster und der übergreifende Dungeonfinder hinweisen.)


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (15. Juli 2010)

ich schätze mal es dürften so 3mio (1mio die eh passieren + 2 mio wegen realid) aufhören. allerdings nicht zum addon, sondern bereits jetzt.
denke mal diese dumme aktion mit dem forum wird blizzard finanziell bemerken. viele lassen ihren acc ja gekündigt, solange die realid nicht abgeschafft wird.

zum start von cata werden die 1mio von oben wieder reaktivieren. womöglich kommen ein paar neue. 
sobald dann im januar/februar die ingamewerbung startet (und die abogebühren gleich bleiben) werden nochmal 3 mio aufhören.


und viele meinen die realid optional. nein sie ist nicht optional. will ich features wie serverübergreifendes chatten nutzen, muss ich die realid aktivieren.
ich fand die idee klasse als es damals angekündigt wurde. nur das des mit realnamen läuft zerstört die ganze idee wieder.
im grunde wurden uns features versprochen, welche nun doch nicht nutzbar sind.
richtig dreist ist ja, das blizzard nutzern der realid ingame noch kleinigkeiten (wahrscheinlich pets o.ä.) geben will. frechheit sowas.


----------



## Loina (16. Juli 2010)

hehe wunder mich immer wieder,wie die leute genau wissen wieviel spieler es gibt^^ lustig.



dieser satz 

sobald dann im januar/februar die ingamewerbung startet (und die abogebühren gleich bleiben) werden nochmal 3 mio aufhören.

hast du ein hau mich??  seit release gibt es die abo-gebühren wieso sollten 3 mille auffeinmal aufhören?

immer solche beknackten kommentare errlich von nichts ahnung,aber hier die sau rauslassen.

man kann rechnen wie man will,wow wird es naja noch ewig lange geben,andere spieler intressieren mich nicht.

was ihr euch überhaupt gedanken macht,echt heftig.


----------



## Exentos (16. Juli 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> <BR>wer erzählt denn so nen Quatsch? die haben letzens erst in dem Buffedinterview gesagt das der Anstieg langsam gehalten wird (kein genauer Wortlaut)<BR>


<BR><BR><BR>Muss ich dich leider Enttäuschen.. ich spiele selber Beta und habe meinen Char auf den Betaserver getranst. hatte nen Gs von ca. 6200 und mit 81 bekommste die ersten blauen items  (Qs-Belohnung) in gewissen slots die besser sind als mein zeug^^ =)


----------



## Braamséry (16. Juli 2010)

Lothus90 schrieb:


> Ich denke sogar das gegenteil wird eintreffen ... da die ganze welt neu überarbeitet wird werden sicher einige die mit wotlk aufgehört haben oder früher sich einen ruck geben um sich nochmal das "neue" wow anzusehn ... demnach denke ich das im gegenteil sogar noch einige user dazu kommen



Da die Erhöhung der Spielerschaft seit BC so ziemlich stagniert hat, trotz einem komplett neuen Kontinent, denke ich nicht, dass da so viele zurückkommen.



Traklar schrieb:


> Es gibt mit 81 eine herstellbare Axt. Diese ist von den Stats her etwas besser als Schattengram, aber es fehlt der Waffe an Sockeln und den Procc. Von daher ist, wie du sagst Schattengram besser.



Dann nimm mal ne Waffe aus ICC 25 HM. Man muss ja nicht gleich wieder nen Apfel- mit nem Mammutbaum vergleichen.


----------



## Knallfix (16. Juli 2010)

Es werden zuwenige dauerhaft aufhören, leider.

Aber die Zahl der "mit neuen Addon mal wieder reinschauer" wird niedriger Ausfallen als bei den bisherigen Addons.
Warum?
Die neuen Wege die Blizzivision mit der Community bestreiten will, sind falsch und deshalb werden nicht wenige drauf verzichten.

K


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. Juli 2010)

Loina schrieb:


> dieser satz
> 
> sobald dann im januar/februar die ingamewerbung startet (und die abogebühren gleich bleiben) werden nochmal 3 mio aufhören.
> 
> hast du ein hau mich?? seit release gibt es die abo-gebühren wieso sollten 3 mille auffeinmal aufhören?


richtig lesen wäre schon vorteilhaft. sobald die INGAMEWERBUNG startet. darum geht es und nicht um die abogebühren.
und ich bin sicher das wird kommen, blizzard hat ja da schon nen deal gemacht...


----------



## Remor (16. Juli 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> bis 10% wie mit jedem addon.
> stehen bleiben bedeutet rückwärts gehen, veränderung ist notwendig.
> 
> das mit schattengram stimmt wohl fast. lvl 81 blaue waffen aus inis schlagen bereits lvl 277 waffen
> http://db.mmo-champi...an-executioner/



Find ich super, weg mit dem ganzen alten Kram! es soll neues her, nicht so wie bei WOTLK wo alle twinks mit T6 rumrennen bis level 80

Und auch wenn man noch so komisch aussieht, je hässlicher, desto wertvoller sind dann die Screenshots, die man macht! Die guten alten Zeiten denkt man da, wenn man so lustiges Crapequip anhat ;D


----------



## Mayestic (16. Juli 2010)

Daluxe schrieb:


> Für diese Frage wurde ich im offizielle WoW-Europe Forum gebannt.
> Ich glaub die wollen solche fragen nicht hören.



Tja deine Frage hat ja auch eher was mit WuggiWuggi, Kristallkugel und Mutmaßung zu tun.
Also ich glaube das weit mehr als 99,9% aller Spieler aufhören werden. 
ICH werde der einzige sein der WoW noch spielen wird. 
Endlich Ruhe. 
Toll ist auch und ich schwöre feierlich das ich das Forum hier sauber halten werde und ich keine so überflüssigen Fragen, die man einfach nicht realistisch beantworten kann, stellen werde.

Aber mal zu was wirklich wichtigem. Was meint ihr ? 
Wieviele vom aussterben bedrohte Insekten zerplatzen täglich an Windschutzscheiben von Autofahrern ?


----------



## bloodstained (16. Juli 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Tja deine Frage hat ja auch eher was mit WuggiWuggi, Kristallkugel und Mutmaßung zu tun.
> Also ich glaube das weit mehr als 99,9% aller Spieler aufhören werden.
> ICH werde der einzige sein der WoW noch spielen wird.
> Endlich Ruhe.



_Könntest Recht damit haben._





Mayestic schrieb:


> Aber mal zu was wirklich wichtigem. Was meint ihr ?
> Wieviele vom aussterben bedrohte Insekten zerplatzen täglich an Windschutzscheiben von Autofahrern ?



_Eindeutig zu wenig.
_


Viele werdens nicht sein im Vergleich zu denen die wieder Beginnen oder überhaupt Anfangen durch neue Werbung etc.
Vergleichbar mit einem Blatt das vom Baum fällt.

Kann mir irgendwie auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Community so zufreieden momentan ist, dass sie bei grundlegenden Veränderungen einfach aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pastranora (16. Juli 2010)

Ich würde gerne eine schätzung abgeben

allerdings hast du nur gesagt wieviele hören auf 
die Frage welche sich mir nun stellt ist von alleine oder wegen ban?


----------



## Rongor (16. Juli 2010)

Mir fehlt ne Antwortmöglichkeit:

WAYNE ???


----------



## Sprite13 (16. Juli 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Wenn du aber fragst wieviele der heutigen Spieler in Cataclysm auch noch da sein werden... Also in meinem Umfeld ist die Enttäuschung über Cataclysm doch recht hoch. Selbst notorische Optimisten schütteln den Kopf über den gestrichenen Pfad der Titaten, haben keine Lust auf Real ID, Itemshop und was nicht alles. Ich glaube viele werden den Schnitt nutzen und abspringen oder sind es bereits.



1. RealID gestrichen.
2. Itemshop wird es mit Cataclysm nicht geben und ganz bestimmt nicht bevor das neue Blizz MMO draußen ist.
3. Wie der Pfad der Titanen genau aussehen sollte war nicht klar. 

Du hast ein komisches Umfeld. Es muss sich anscheinend Gründe suchen um mit WoW aufhören zu können ^^

Es werden wohl mehr Spieler werden. Selbst bei einem langweiligen Addon wie WotLk hat sich die Spielerzahl gehalten. Bei den vielen Neuerungen in CC werden viele neue und alte Spieler wieder anfangen, ich denke vor keinem addon war die Begeisterung so groß. Der Eindruck mag nicht entstehen weil im Forum nur Leute posten die etwas zu beanstanden haben.


----------



## Sprite13 (16. Juli 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Je mehr ich ueber cata erfahre, desto sicherer bin ich mir das Leute aufhoeren werden. Man muss sich nur die neuen Talentbaeume ansehen. WoW moechte den absoluten Einheitsbrei schaffen, jeder den gleichen spec, den gleichen damage und den gleichen support.



Sorry für den Doppelpost ... aber Gratulation dafür, dass du keine ahnung hast!

Allein die Festlegung auf einen Talentbaum sorgt doch dafür, dass dieser Einheitsbrei aufhört. Das ist doch logisch oder?


----------



## Huntergottheit (16. Juli 2010)

ich hab mit wotlk aufgehört aus persönlichen gründen und weil ständig ICC gehen mit 3 chars irgendwann so dermassen langweilig wurde.
aber cata würde mich schon reizen zu spielen.Evtl wirds so wie BC?Das war cool. also bei mir wäre es dann genau umgedreht,würde wieder anfangen.


----------



## Kafka (16. Juli 2010)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost ... aber Gratulation dafür, dass du keine ahnung hast!
> 
> Allein die Festlegung auf einen Talentbaum sorgt doch dafür, dass dieser Einheitsbrei aufhört. Das ist doch logisch oder?



Öhm nicht böse gemeint aber ich lache dich mal aus also "Haha". 

So nu ernsthaft, wo siehst du bei den neuen Bäumen mehr Platz für Individualität? Oder meinst du die Tatsache das sich mit den neuen Bäumen nicht mal ein geistig behinderter Versuchsaffe verskillen könnte?


----------



## kamillai (16. Juli 2010)

Overskilled schrieb:


> NICHT BLIZZARDS ERNST ODER ?
> Die amchen Blaue items so gut wie icc gear/waffen ? für was sind wir dann icc gegangen ?! omfg also ich habe am anfang gedacht das das nicht gleich so overpro beginnt aber nun überlege ich aufzuhören weil ganz WotLk war VERSCHISSEN !



sorry das ich das jetzt so sage, aber du <zensiert> das is bei jeden add-on so gewesen. das es einfach gerecht istfür welche die neu anfangen? 
blizz sagt ja net du sollst jede woche icc gehen. ist deine entscheidung. es gibt auch welche die gehen kein icc und freuer sich dann umso mehr


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Juli 2010)

> NICHT BLIZZARDS ERNST ODER ?
> Die amchen Blaue items so gut wie icc gear/waffen ? für was sind wir dann icc gegangen ?!



Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht ernst gemeint.
Neues Addon und so.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. Juli 2010)

ich sehe das aber ähnlich. bei keinem addon war der itemreset so extrem wie jetzt. wer t5/6 getragen hat konnte naxx gehen und hätte sich höchstens in heros etwas besser ausrüsten können.
ebenso von classic zu bc.

jetzt sind allerdings schon grüne level 81 items deutlich besser als die besten 277er items. 

daher wird jeder erstmal wochenlang heros abfarmen müssen um wieder mitraiden zu können. wer nur an den 2-3 raidtagen zeit hat die heros abzufarmen wird wohl stark nach hinten fallen.


----------



## sdm (16. Juli 2010)

Ich kann den TE schon verstehen. Aus vielen Änderungen - Real-ID (jaaaaaaa inzwischen zurückgenommen, aber kommt vllt nochmal?), neue Talentbäume - spricht einfach eine gewisse Blasiertheit / Arroganz der Macht: Wir diktieren euch, wie ihr "Spass" haben sollt bzw. was ihr überhaupt machen dürft, wir haben ja ein Quasi-Monopol, die Masse folgt uns sowieso. Erinnert iwie an Microsoft oder Apple (man denke an den Killswitch beim Iphone). 

Schlussendlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wo seine persönliche "Rote Linie" liegt. 13&#8364; pro Monat sind "nix", wenn man einen halbwegs anständigen Job hat. Aber als unabhängiger / kritischer Verbraucher sollte man trotzdem einen Strich ziehen, wenn man persönlich das Gefühl hat, vom Anbieter zunehmend als willenloses Vieh betrachtet zu werden.


----------



## Düstermond (16. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es nur Pech ist, aber meine Gilde zerbricht gerade definitiv. Das liegt zur Hälfte am Addon selber und zur anderen Hälfte am mangelnden Conent für die nächsten Monate. (Kommt mir bitte nicht mit "heroisch". Das ist doch das gleiche nur mit größeren Zahlen. Langweilig!) - Wir haben jedenfalls aus diesen Gründen bereits knapp 11 Abgänger, ich reihe mich selber ab August auch ein (bzw. habe mich schon eingereiht aber der Account ist halt noch offen). Ob zum Addon wieder reingeschaut wird weiß ich nicht. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich sagen "ja", aber wer weiß wie man nach 6 Monaten WoW-Entzug über das Spiel denkt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. Juli 2010)

nein das ist kein pech, das ist sommer.
es ist heiß, da fahren viele leben zum see als zu zocken. die lust auf wow wird also geringer. die hemmschwelle aufzuhören sinkt.
daher hören viele auf weil eh die raids ausfallen und sie eh bei dem wetter besseres zutun haben.

viele kommen dann im winter wieder.

dazu kommt das einige wegen der realid aufhören und der zukünftigen pläne die actvision hat (ingame werbung bspw).


meine gilde hat den sommer auch nicht überlebt. mir fällt es momentan auch nicht unbedingt schwer aufzuhören.


----------



## Loina (17. Juli 2010)

sommerloch kann man ja noch verstehen,aber richtige zocker ist das doch scheiss egal .

ingame werbung?? mir doch laterne,hauptsache zocken.

die ganzen spieler die eh nüx reissen können sich getrost verabschieden,und auch die die dummen kommentare sein lassen.


wenn ich höre 11 gildenleute haben aufgehört, account einfrieren,typische casuals halt.

wenn du 25er hm machst richtig oben mitspielst,das macht so ein heiden spass.
wenn ich icc 10 nur die ersten 4 bosse monatelang mach hätte ich auch kein bock mehr.


----------



## Loina (17. Juli 2010)

als ob realid ein problem ist. tz
ihr wüsst doch garnicht wer alles ohne probleme an eure daten rankommt.

realid ftw ist mir doch laterne


----------



## Loretta (17. Juli 2010)

Mir fehlt die Antwort ist mir so was von egal, sorry ist aber so.^^


----------



## Knallkörper (17. Juli 2010)

... na hoffentlich hören viele dieser schreihälse auf... das game (mein leben) ist so scheisse geworden!


----------



## Natar (17. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> So war es bisher bei jeder Expansion und so wird es auch jetzt wieder sein. Selbst Weiner wie der TE schalten dann von Heul- auf Freudentränen um um kommen wieder.



das ist mal wieder absoluter schwachsinn, wie normal

nur weil ein paar deiner halbnasen ingamebekanntschaften wieder zurückgekommen ist, heisst das noch lange nichts 



> "man" jammert? Wer ist man? Ein paar kaputte Forenposter, nicht mal 0,1% der Spieler



kaputte 0.1 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sehr viele langjährige spieler müssen sich bei der derzeitigen (schon lange anhaltenden) entwicklung an den kopf fassen
nur weil mittlerweile gefühlte 70 % zur downsyndromcom gehören (ooh nerf zu schwierig giev epixx gogo) gibts noch lange nicht sowenig kritiker


----------



## DiemoX (17. Juli 2010)

Vor Bc und vor Wotlk war das Geschrei auch groß, gefühlte 75% wollten mit WoW aufhören...

Also macht euch mal keinen Kopf.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Juli 2010)

sdm schrieb:


> Real-ID (jaaaaaaa inzwischen zurückgenommen, aber kommt vllt nochmal?)


immer diese fehlinformationen. realid wurde nicht zurückgenommen. das einzige was zurückgenommen (bzw verschoben) wurde ist die realid-pflicht in den foren.
ingame ist der mist immernoch vorhanden und verhindert das man wirklich gute features (server/spieleübergreifend chatten) nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (17. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich sehe das aber ähnlich. bei keinem addon war der itemreset so extrem wie jetzt. wer t5/6 getragen hat konnte naxx gehen und hätte sich höchstens in heros etwas besser ausrüsten können.
> ebenso von classic zu bc.
> 
> jetzt sind allerdings schon grüne level 81 items deutlich besser als die besten 277er items.
> ...



Bei jedem größeren Patch waren vom letzten Set ca. 1/3 der Werte wertlos. Deshalb sind die Zahlen Heute so hoch und fallen auch dem blindesten auf. BC bescherte uns mit den Questrüstungen mit grünen  lev 61er Teile, welche die Lebenspunkte bei den meisten Spielern verdoppleten (also bei T3 um das gewohnte Drittel erhöhten). Damit hat man selbst ohne Feueresi in MC die Bosse ausgelacht. Natürlich konnte man als Hexenmeister oder Jäger in T1 oder Festtagsgarderobe 70 werden, aber mit kaum einer anderen Klasse mit T3.
Um den Unterschied nochmal darzustellen, mußte jeder Hexenmeister mit T4 in T5-Raids eine bestimmte Skillung haben, weil es zu viel DPS kostete anders zu skillen. Hatten sie T5, durften sie wieder ihre Lieblingsskillung nehmen. Die brachte dann allerdings aufgrund von Änderungen im Werteoutput durch Ptaches in der besseren Kluft nicht mal mehr die Hälfte als vorher.


----------



## Leuren (17. Juli 2010)

Wie in jedem Addon werden unsere Epics vom Level und den Attributen wertlos werden, aber für mich zumindest werden sie "Epics" bleiben. RealID Muss man ja nicht verwenden und Blizzard kann sich ja offenbar genauso viel erlauben wie Facebook oder Google^^

Grundsätzlich denke ich werden die Leute nicht wegen dem Addon aufhören WoW zu zocken


----------



## Cybereule (17. Juli 2010)

Jeder hört auf!




Ist es das was ihr sehen wollt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fange mit Cata wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll wieder anspruchsvoller werden.

Die Talentbaumänderung gefällt mit gut, da ich gerne twinke.

Itemreset gabs immer, ist doch egal ob man seine Ausrüstung mit lvl 81 austauscht oder mit lvl 85 (ich  pers. freue mich über Items, die mein Char verbessern).

Jeder Hans kann  heute schon meine Daten haben, wenn er möchte (ausser ich würde mich ganz von der Welt abschotten).

Tolle neue Gebiete...

etc...

Und am Ende ist zu sagen, dass meiner Meinung nach 70% der Leute aufhören kann, oder auch nur 10%. Schliesslich würden bei zu wenig Spielern die Server zusammengelegt und ich hätte keine Probleme Gruppen zu finden ( Dungeonfinder ermöglicht vieles schon heute)


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (17. Juli 2010)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Und am Ende ist zu sagen, dass meiner Meinung nach 70% der Leute aufhören kann, oder auch nur 10%. Schliesslich würden bei zu wenig Spielern die Server zusammengelegt und ich hätte keine Probleme Gruppen zu finden ( Dungeonfinder ermöglicht vieles schon heute)


Die Server sind bereits seit nem guten Jahr weitgehend zusammen gelegt, Blizzard hat es nur nicht so direkt gemacht wie die anderen MMO-Anbieter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (17. Juli 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> RealID Muss man ja nicht verwenden


aber muss dafür auf gute features verzichten. so wirklich freiwillig ist die realid nicht. freiwillig hieße man könnte serverübergreifend chatten auch ohne anderen seine email und name mitzuteilen...


----------

